# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Crisis volcánica en El Hierro

## Miguel Angel RB

Creo este tema gracias a embalses al 100%,para que todo el mundo ponga en la encuesta en que mes entrará el Hierro en erupción.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Si ocurre alguna erupción, yo he votado por octubre

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo voto también por Octubre. La cosa, como dije antes, está "calentita"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo tambien he votado por Octubre

----------


## sergi1907

Yo he votado en Noviembre, creo que aún aguantará algo más antes de la posible erupción.

----------


## ben-amar

Mas adelante, chicos, mas adelante; aún no esta lista la cosa.

----------


## REEGE

Yo aunque la cosa está caliente... creo que se esperará un poquito más...
voto por las navidades!! Un saludo y lo más importante, que pase lo que pase, no tengamos que lamentar ninguna desgracia!!

----------


## Luján

Si estos movimientos conllevan una futura erupción, yo le doy más de 6 meses (quizás hasta 1 año). Así que mi voto para más adelante.

También está por ver si la erupción será en El Hierro, o al final será en Las Hijas, un monte submarino al sur de El Hierro, que está llamada a convertirse en la próxima de las Islas Canarias.

----------


## FEDE

No sé si llegará a producirse esa futura erupción, solo espero que no se produzca nunca, o si no va haber gente que lo va a pasar muy mal.

----------


## perdiguera

Alguna vez se producirá una erupción pero yo creo que no será tan pronto.
Como poco el año que viene.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Segun el ign,un nuevo seísmo de 3.8º saxude el hierro sobre las 9 de la mañana de hoy

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si estos movimientos conllevan una futura erupción, yo le doy más de 6 meses (quizás hasta 1 año). Así que mi voto para más adelante.
> 
> También está por ver si la erupción será en El Hierro, o al final será en Las Hijas, un monte submarino al sur de El Hierro, que está llamada a convertirse en la próxima de las Islas Canarias.


Si no me equivoco, es dónde se están concentrando ahora los seísmos, ¿no?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Uf... complicado de decidirme por alguna. Cada vez, la magnitud de los terremotos se va intensificando, signo inequívoco de que algo ahí abajo cada vez está "estrangulando" las rocas con mayor fuerza y tiene ganas de salir a la superficie. Aunque por la magnitud de los terremotos, no parece que vaya a ser inminente.

Esto cada vez, tiene pinta de ser "Teneguía II".

Lo que más me preocupa, es que, hasta donde conozco, no existe ningún volcán definido sobre la isla de El Hierro (cuando hablo de volcán definido, me refiero a volcanes tipo Teide, Teneguía, etc). Al no haber ninguno que yo sepa, el problema puede venir cuando toda esa energía rompa hacia arriba haciendo volar por los aires alguna zona...




> Si no me equivoco, es dónde se están concentrando ahora los seísmos, ¿no?


Van cambiando tantas veces que al final ya no se sabe ni los sitios que son.

Empezaron al NO de Frontera, después se fueron hacia el sur, volvieron hacia el norte, y así sucesivamente.

----------


## Luján

> Si no me equivoco, es dónde se están concentrando ahora los seísmos, ¿no?


Aún están muy lejos de Las Hijas, que están a más de 100Km de El Hierro.




> Uf... complicado de decidirme por alguna. Cada vez, la magnitud de los terremotos se va intensificando, signo inequívoco de que algo ahí abajo cada vez está "estrangulando" las rocas con mayor fuerza y tiene ganas de salir a la superficie. Aunque por la magnitud de los terremotos, no parece que vaya a ser inminente.
> 
> Esto cada vez, tiene pinta de ser "Teneguía II".
> 
> Lo que más me preocupa, es que, hasta donde conozco, no existe ningún volcán definido sobre la isla de El Hierro (cuando hablo de volcán definido, me refiero a volcanes tipo Teide, Teneguía, etc). Al no haber ninguno que yo sepa, el problema puede venir cuando toda esa energía rompa hacia arriba haciendo volar por los aires alguna zona...
> 
> 
> 
> Van cambiando tantas veces que al final ya no se sabe ni los sitios que son.
> ...


No seas alarmista.

En El Hierro existen muchos, muchísimos volcanes definidos. Tanto como unos 200. Algunos del tamaño o mayores que el Teneguía, que apenas levanta 200m sobre las aguas, y un par de decenas sobre el terreno.

Si ésto es un "Teneguía II" me doy con un canto en el pecho y lo firmo ya mismo. Afortunadamente no hay un Teide, ni posibilidad de que lo haya. Y menos mal, porque un Teide significaría mucha más presión para el magma, con lo que se le complicaría mucho la salida a superficie.

Lo más probable, de suceder una erupción, será que ésta sea fisural, con magmas fluidos y algún que otro piroclasto. Vamos, una erupción estrombiliana de las típicas y normales en Canarias y que apenas han dejado muertos. Como mucho, será una erupción puntual, como la del Teneguía (en realidad fueron más de un foco eruptivo, pero agrupados) que dejará un bonito cono de Cinder.

Pero visto lo visto con el rumbo que van tomando los terremotos, de suceder, más probablemente sea submarina y sólo nos enteremos porque se caliente algo el agua (poco, porque el fondo está a más de 1000m de profundidad a dos pasos de la isla) y porque desciendan la frecuencia de los seísmos.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En el Hierro hay un solo volcán,que es el Lomo Negro si no me equivoco esta el oeste de la isla

----------


## Luján

> En el Hierro hay un solo volcán,que es el Lomo Negro si no me equivoco esta el oeste de la isla


Pues te equivocas del todo.

Revisa tus libros e informadores.

Denominando volcán como cono de expulsión de materiales magmáticos, hay unos 200. Denominando volcán como edificio constitutivo de la isla, pues hay 3, uno al NE, otro al W y otro al SE. De ahí la forma triangular de la isla, deslizamientos gravitacionales aparte.

A ver si tengo un poco más de tiempo y os explico un poco la geología básica de las Islas Canarias, pero para ir abriendo boca:
El origen de las Islas Canarias: http://beatrizdominguezvillar.suite1...anarias-a61883
La teoría del Punto Caliente: http://beatrizdominguezvillar.suite1...aliente-a61886

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Me he equivocado,queria decir como volcán principal,cráteres pues es lógico que en una isla volcanicamente activa alla muchos.Perdon por la equivocacion

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues te equivocas del todo.
> 
> Revisa tus libros e informadores.
> 
> Denominando volcán como cono de expulsión de materiales magmáticos, hay unos 200. Denominando volcán como edificio constitutivo de la isla, pues hay 3, uno al NE, otro al W y otro al SE. De ahí la forma triangular de la isla, deslizamientos gravitacionales aparte.
> 
> A ver si tengo un poco más de tiempo y os explico un poco la geología básica de las Islas Canarias, pero para ir abriendo boca:
> El origen de las Islas Canarias: http://beatrizdominguezvillar.suite1...anarias-a61883
> La teoría del Punto Caliente: http://beatrizdominguezvillar.suite1...aliente-a61886


A ver, a ver, que estos temas me interesan muchísimo. Además de porque es lo que estoy dando ahora.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Yo estoy dando casi lo mismo,placas tectonicas

----------


## Luján

> A ver, a ver, que estos temas me interesan muchísimo. Además de porque es lo que estoy dando ahora.





> Yo estoy dando casi lo mismo,placas tectonicas


Pues si tenéis alguna duda, podéis preguntarme, que sobre tectónica de placas y volcanismo "algo" sé.  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

> Pues si tenéis alguna duda, podéis preguntarme, que sobre tectónica de placas y volcanismo "algo" sé.


Pues no te cortes en explicar todo lo que puedas, que aunque algunos ya hace años que acabamos el "cole", siempre es interesante aprender :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues si tenéis alguna duda, podéis preguntarme, que sobre tectónica de placas y volcanismo "algo" sé.


Pues tengo una duda desde hace algún tiempo, que es, si es verdad, eso de qué Afríca se acerca más o menos unos 2,5 cm al año a Europa.

----------


## Luján

> Pues no te cortes en explicar todo lo que puedas, que aunque algunos ya hace años que acabamos el "cole", siempre es interesante aprender


Lo intentaremos, pero poco a poco, que no dispongo de mucho tiempo.




> Pues tengo una duda desde hace algún tiempo, que es, si es verdad, eso de qué Afríca se acerca más o menos unos 2,5 cm al año a Europa.


Es cierto que Áfria y Europa se acercan.

En la tectónica de placas existen tres tipos principales de contactos entre placas (África se encuentra en una placa y Europa en otra). No utilizaré demasiados nombres técnicos para no dificultar la comprensión.
Generador de corteza (Técnicamente litosfera). Se corresponde con las dorsales oceánicas, donde se genera nueva corteza (litosfera)Contacto destructor de corteza. Se corresponde con las zonas de subducción, como la que rodea a la placa del Pacífico. El Arco insular volcánico, desde Australia hasta Tierra del Fuego. Donde la corteza oceánica se ve empujada hacia abajo por la corteza continental contra la que choca.Contacto neutro. Se corresponde con las zonas orogénicas y grandes fallas. Los Pirineos, Alpes e Himalaya son un buen ejemplo de las primeras, y la falla de San Andrés, en América del norte, de las segundas.

El contacto entre la placa africana (continente africano más parte de los océanos Atlántico e Indico) y la euroasiática (Europa, Asia, parte ocidental del Atlántico Norte y parte del Océano Glaciar Ártico) es de este último tipo, parte de ambos subtipos. Bajo las aguas del Océano Altántico existe una falla que separa ambas placas, mientras que en la zona del Mediterráneo el contacto es orogénico. El movimiento relativo de ambas placas es de acercamiento  en este acercamiento ambas placas se "arrugan", dando lugar a los Pirineos, los Alpes y el Atlas.

En cuanto a la tasa de acercamiento, desconozco su valor actual, pero si la de 2.5cm/año es cierta, el Estrecho se cerraría en unos 560000 años.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muchas gracias por la explicación Luján  :Wink: . Lo había oido y leído en algunos lugares pero ciertamente poca gente le daría credibilidad eso.

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias por la explicación Luján . Lo había oido y leído en algunos lugares pero ciertamente poca gente le daría credibilidad eso.


Pues es cierto. Tanto como que África y América se separan, agrandándose el Atlántico por lo que sé unos 2cm/año; que Asia y América se acercan a razón de 6cm/año; que La Península Arábiga se separa de África, al igual que el Cuerno de África (la zona de Somalia y alrededores); que la India antes estaba unida a África y se dejó Madagascar de camino y otros muchos eventos que se deben a la tectónica de placas.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Una pregunta Luján,un volcán dormido desde hace 5 millones de años puede despertar algun dia,por ejemplo el de Cancarix en Albacete

----------


## Luján

> Una pregunta Luján,un volcán dormido desde hace 5 millones de años puede despertar algun dia,por ejemplo el de Cancarix en Albacete


Depende.

La mayoría de los volcanes peninsulares más que dormidos están extintos. Los volcanes dormidos mantienen algo de actividad, como fumarolas. El Teide, por ejemplo, está en ese estado. En cambio, los volcanes extintos ya no muestran signos de actividad. La diferencia entre ambos estados se produce por la existencia o no de restos de magma fundido bajo el volcán, en su cámara magmática.

En Geología nunca se puede estar completamente seguro de nada. No es una cienca exacta, por lo que siempre se habla de probabilidades y posibilidades. Pero conociendo la más probable de las suposiciones en cuanto al origen de los volcanes peninsulares, es posible que ese volcán vuelva a renacer, pero es muy poco probable que lo haga en la escala de tiempo humana. 5 millones de años podrán parecer mucho para un humano, pero para la geología no es nada. La unidad de tiempo geológica es el millón de años, cuando para la humanidad es el año.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/diario/sociedad/

Domingo, 2/10/2011
REPORTAJE
¿Qué va a pasar en El Hierro?
Si el magma subiera ahora la erupción sería probablemente submarina y no causaría tsunami - Los científicos esperan con ilusión un estallido (inocuo)

MÓNICA G. SALOMONE - Madrid - 02/10/2011

A unos 12 kilómetros de profundidad bajo la isla de El Hierro hay una bolsa de magma que ocupa unos 100 millones de metros cúbicos y está a unos 1.200 grados centígrados. Todo indica que por ahora está quieta: la erupción no es inminente. De producirse se sabría con tiempo y lo más probable es que fuera "pequeña y sin peligrosidad para la población", dice el vulcanólogo Joan Martí, del Instituto Jaume Almera (CSIC). Pero esta es la crisis volcánica más importante en Canarias desde la erupción del Teneguía, en La Palma, en 1971, y el ambiente entre los científicos asesores del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN), responsable de su gestión, es "de expectación e ilusión", dice Martí. La veintena de expertos pendientes de lo que pasa en las entrañas de la isla adoraría vivir el espectáculo de una erupción inocua. Aunque la cámara magmática bajo la isla se recargara; aunque el magma lograra subir a la superficie; aunque la erupción fuera explosiva -las más peligrosas-, habría días para prepararse. Tampoco, dicen, hay riesgo de tsunami.

¿Cómo se sabe? En gran medida por lo que dicen los instrumentos. De la decena de terremotos diarios que constituyen el ruido de fondo sísmico normal en la isla -y que la población no percibe-, desde el 16 de julio se ha pasado a varios cientos al día; casi 9.000 hasta ahora, en total. Los detectan ocho sismógrafos, seis de ellos traídos expresamente. Y no es verdad que se registren más terremotos porque hay más sismógrafos: "Eso no aumenta el número de detecciones, sino la precisión en la localización de los sismos", explica Martí. También hay cuatro GPS que han medido un abombamiento del terreno de unos cuatro centímetros en total; tres magnetómetros; dos gravímetros y varias estaciones de medición de gases.

En conjunto, sus datos dibujan una película subterránea en que el magma ha subido desde decenas de kilómetros de profundidad, hasta su localización actual, "y de ahí no se ha movido", dice Martí. Los sismos en cambio, que indican dónde está presionando más el magma, sí se han desplazado, en concreto "de Norte a Sur, y ya están saliendo de la isla". Sabiendo la profundidad de los epicentros y el abombamiento del terreno se estima la cantidad de magma.

¿Qué podría pasar ahora? La corteza terrestre a unos 12 kilómetros de profundidad está a unos cientos de grados; si el magma se queda ahí se enfriará y dejará de presionar la roca. "Probablemente, los gases disueltos en el magma se liberarán por las fisuras de la roca, y es como en una botella de cava destapada, que pierde presión", explica Martí. Los terremotos pararían... y hasta la próxima crisis. Pero en cualquier momento los sismógrafos podrían alertar de que la cámara de magma se está recargando, o de que el magma emerge.

Si el magma subiera ahora, la localización de los epicentros apunta a que la erupción sería submarina. Como hay poco magma sería pequeña, y no provocaría tsunami. Al fin y al cabo la parte emergida de El Hierro es solo el 10% del edificio insular; seguramente en los últimos siglos ha habido erupciones submarinas de las que no hay constancia.

¿Cómo sería una erupción si el magma se abre camino en la parte emergida? "Siguiendo el principio básico de la geología, lo que puede esperarse en el futuro inmediato es, con toda probabilidad, lo que ha ocurrido en el pasado reciente", responde Juan Carlos Carracedo, del Instituto de Productos Naturales del CSIC en Tenerife. El pasado más reciente es el Teneguía, en octubre de 1971, en La Palma.

Sería un guiño de la Tierra que justo en el 40 aniversario de aquella erupción -murió una persona por inhalación de gases- hubiera otra parecida. Porque una erupción ahora en El Hierro sería muy probablemente como la del Teneguía, afirman tanto Carracedo como su colega Alfredo Aparicio, del Museo Nacional de Ciencias Naturales (CSIC). "La lava que hay ahora en Canarias es basáltica, menos viscosa, con erupciones menos explosivas. Las coladas van hacia el mar sin riesgo para la población", explica Aparicio. Él y Carracedo son los únicos vulcanólogos aún en activo testigos del Teneguía.

Pero también hubo erupciones explosivas recientes en El Hierro. Recientes en términos geológicos. En la isla no se tiene noticia de erupciones históricas, es decir, desde la conquista de Canarias en el siglo XV; pero cinco siglos no son nada. Hace 6.000 años se produjo la erupción del Tanganasoga, y fue mucho más energética que la del Teneguía por la entrada de agua de mar en la cámara magmática. Tuvo la energía "de una pequeña bomba nuclear", dice Carracedo. La intrusión de agua de mar es efectivamente un factor que los asesores en la crisis actual consideran. Pero insisten: los sismógrafos avisarían con tiempo de una erupción de cualquier clase.

Carracedo y otros investigadores de la Universidad de Las Palmas y el CSIC llevan dos años estudiando el volcanismo de los últimos 12.000 años en Canarias, y han hallado que la mayor actividad geológica en El Hierro coincide con la zona donde se concentran los epicentros en la crisis actual -que es también donde está el Tanganasoga-.

Se puede retroceder aún más en el pasado. La forma actual de El Hierro, como mordida por tres lados, se debe a tres gigantescos deslizamientos de terreno hacia el mar, precisamente porque la isla había crecido mucho y se había vuelto inestable. Fueron fenómenos "catastróficos, virtualmente instantáneos", dice Carracedo. El último, el de El Golfo, fue hace entre 39.000 y 133.000 años. Los demás son muy anteriores. Pero por entonces no vivía nadie allí.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/diario/sociedad/

Domingo, 2/10/2011

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 02/10/2011

El Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN), ha registrado y localizado desde el pasado 17 de julio, 8.862 sismos en la isla de El Hierro y a profundidades entre 10 y 15 kilómetros. De ellos, la población ha podido sentir hasta 55. En 1971, cuando el volcán Teneguía entró en erupción en la isla de La Palma, los habitantes habían sentido alrededor de 90 temblores de la tierra. En El Hierro, la magnitud mayor de esta serie alcanzó un valor de 3,8. Ayer se registró un sismo de 3,3 con epicentro en el mar.

En los últimos días, el IGN han detectado un desplazamiento del fenómeno hacia el sur de la Isla, sobre el Mar de Las Calmas. El Gobierno canario mantendrá el semáforo amarillo, recomendando a la población que esté atenta a los comunicados oficiales y que aplique las medidas de autoprotección difundidas pueblo a pueblo.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Durante este año se han producido 10 terremotos pequeños en Hellín y los 10 se han producido en los alrededores del volcán o en el propio centro del volcán

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hemos acertado en lo de que la erupcion seria en octubre :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso iba a decir...
Ahora han tenido que desalojar una localidad, porque la erupción se está ramificando, y se acerca a tierra.

----------


## Luján

> Eso iba a decir...
> Ahora han tenido que desalojar una localidad, porque la erupción se está ramificando, y se acerca a tierra.


Pecan de precavidos, pero no está tan mal.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hemos acertado en lo de que la erupcion seria en octubre





> Eso iba a decir...
> Ahora han tenido que desalojar una localidad, porque la erupción se está ramificando, y se acerca a tierra.


Podeis pasar por caja cuando queris, a partir de mañana  :Big Grin:   Ojo y no malgasteis mucho  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya como está la isla de El Hierro  :EEK!: 




> Pecan de precavidos, pero no está tan mal.


Yo lo veo bien, muy bien. Entiendo que el evacuar una población y declarar la alerta roja asusta y mucho... pero mejor prevenir que lamentar.

Se ha declarado alerta roja por riesgo de posible erupción en tierra y/o eventos sísmicos intensos, por lo que la evacuación la veo acertada. De hecho, este fin de semana he tenido el placer de poder asistir a unos cursos de Protección Civil y lo veo totalmente lógico.

Con respecto al posible riesgo sísmico, han dicho que podrían producirse terremotos entre 4 y 5º Ritcher, a la vez que posibles apariciones de "bombas", es decir, explosiones volcánicas.

----------


## sergi1907

Me parece perfecto que se produzca la evacuación.

Creo que por una vez se están haciendo las cosas bien, mejor dormir una temporada fuera de casa que no tener que lamentar después pérdidas humanas.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

En La Vanguardia de hoy viene esta noticia que supongo que Luján conocerá. La pongo como curiosidad.

Se trata de una leyenda popular de las Islas Canarias que habla de un islote que aparece y desaparece.

Barcelona (Redacción).- Muchos canarios deben pensar estos días, a raíz de la actividad sísmica que está padeciendo en particular la isla de El Hierro, que San Borondón está haciendo acto de presencia. 

San Borondón es una de las leyendas más arraigadas en el pueblo canario y particularmente en el herreño. Una leyenda que habla de una isla que aparece y desaparece.

San Borondón es la forma canaria de Saint Brendan o Saint Brandan de Clonfert (480-576 d.C.), un monje irlandés protagonista de una de las leyendas más famosas de la cultura celta: el viaje de San Brendano o Brandano a la Tierra Prometida de los Bienaventurados, las islas de la Felicidad y la Fortuna.

Cuenta la leyenda que Saint Brendan partió a surcar el Atlántico junto con otros 14 monjes en una frágil embarcación. Parece que Brendan y compañía se toparon, un buen día, con una isla en la que decidieron desembarcar. Ésta, según narra la historia, estaba llena de árboles y otros tipos de vegetación.

Los monjes, a su llegada, decidieron celebrar misa tras tomar tierra y parece ser que fue en ese preciso instante cuando el suelo empezó a temblar. La isla, que parecía tener vida propia, comenzó a moverse. La leyenda relata que, en lugar de un islote, Brendan y cía se encontraban encima del lomo de una gigantesca criatura marina.

Muchos se basan en esta leyenda para afirmar que marinos irlandeses debieron alcanzar, posiblemente, las costas de Norteamérica o de Terranova, así como de Islandia y otras islas del Atlántico Norte, en la Alta Edad Media.

A partir del siglo XV, a lo largo del cual las Islas Canarias son conquistadas, comienzan a oírse los relatos de una octava isla, que a veces se divisaba al oeste de La Palma, El Hierro y La Gomera. Cuando los navegantes intentaban aproximarse a ella, y se encontraban cerca de sus costas, la isla era envuelta por la bruma y desaparecía completamente.

Evidentemente, la isla fue rápidamente identificada con la mítica isla-ballena de San Brendan, cuyo nombre se convirtió, en Canarias, en "San Borondón".

Los historiadores la mencionan desde el siglo XVI. Existen numerosos testigos a lo largo de la historia que aseguran haberla visto.

El historiador Abreu Galindo fue un paso más allá y se aventuró a dar sus coordenadas: diez grados y diez minutos de longitud y veintinueve grados y treinta minutos de latitud. Es decir, al noroeste de la isla de El Hierro.

Quién sabe si San Borondón ha decidido estos días, a raíz de la actividad sísmica que vive últimamente el archipiélago canario, asomar la cabeza para quedarse definitivamente.



http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...-borondon.html

----------


## Luján

> Vaya como está la isla de El Hierro 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo lo veo bien, muy bien. Entiendo que el evacuar una población y declarar la alerta roja asusta y mucho... pero mejor prevenir que lamentar.
> 
> Se ha declarado alerta roja por riesgo de posible erupción en tierra y/o eventos sísmicos intensos, por lo que la evacuación la veo acertada. De hecho, este fin de semana he tenido el placer de poder asistir a unos cursos de Protección Civil y lo veo totalmente lógico.
> 
> Con respecto al posible riesgo sísmico, han dicho que podrían producirse terremotos entre 4 y 5º Ritcher, *a la vez que posibles apariciones de "bombas", es decir, explosiones volcánicas.*


Ojo.

No hay que confundir bombas volcánicas con explosiones. (conste que me estoy reteniendo de ponerlo en negrita, subrayado y mayúsculas).

Las bombas volcánicas son fragmentos de lava de tamaño normalmente mediano que salen volando del cráter por la impulsión de los gases en erupciones tranquilas, estrombolianas o hawaianas. No es necesaria la existencia de explosiones. Otros fragmentos más pequeños expuslados de igual forma es lo que allí se llama picón. Son los denominados piroclastos.

Las explosiones volcánicas, más relacionadas con erupciones tipo vesubianas o freatomagmáticas conllevan una expulsión de lo que se conoce como tefra o nube de ceniza ardiente. Mucho más peligrosa que las bombas, pues éstas siguen una trayectoria parabólica fácilmente predecible al verlas salir, mientras que aquellas pueden alcanzar velocidades supersónicas barriendo grandes superficies.

Teniendo en cuenta la historia geológica de Canarias en general, y de El Hierro en particular, la erupción está siendo de tipo tranquilo, y hará falta que se cree un foco eruptivo en superficie o muy, muy cerca para que los piroclastos empiecen a alcanzar tierra firme. De lo contrario, la resistencia mecánica del agua, así como su alto poder refrigerante lo impedirán. Aún así, antes de todo esto, según se vaya acercando la erupción a superficie se empezará a notar un aumento de la temperatura del agua, así como un aumento de los gases disueltos junto con la salida de algunas columnas de vapor.


Lo que daría por estar allí.

----------


## Luján

En cuanto a San Borondón, sus "apariciones" tienen una cierta explicación lógica. Más bien meteoro-lógica.

Cuando el alisio sopla suave, alrededor de las islas más altas se forma lo que se llama un mar de nubes, una acumulación de nubosidad retenida por las cumbres de las islas, y que es la mayor fuente de agua de las mismas. Este fenómeno se puede observar desde las islas más orientales (las más bajas) en las occidentales.

Pues bien, cuando una agrupación similar de nubes, no retenidas por ninguna isla, se forma en océano abierto, más allá de las islas occidentales, puede parecer que envuelven una octava isla, a ojos de aquellos que han visto el mar de nubes y no conocen del todo las islas.


De aquí a la leyenda, sólo va contar el hecho de boca a oído.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Así lo ha señalado durante una rueda de prensa en Valverde el director de Seguridad y Emergencias de Canarias, Juan Manuel Santana, quien ha precisado que los dos focos de erupción volcánica se localizaron a 750 metros de profundidad y dos millas de distancia desde la costa, uno; y otro, a 500 metros bajo el mar y milla y media de distancia desde la costa.

Santana ha señalado que esas dos focos concuerdan con lo que indican los gráficos sísmicos de las últimas horas, que muestran una reducción del tremor (el temblor continuo y característico que produce el magma en su camino hacia la superficie), lo que indica una reducción en la presión del magma en el subsuelo.

La delegada del Gobierno en Canarias, Dominica Fernández, ha informado de que ha realizado gestiones con el Instituto Español de Oceanografía para que faciliten cámaras especiales que permitan la observación de los fondos marinos de El Hierro, ante la posibilidad de una segunda erupción.

Fernández, que este miércoles se ha desplazado a la isla para supervisar el despliegue de medios estatales ante la alerta volcánica, explicó que el Instituto de Oceanografía ha mostrado sus disponibilidad a colaborar y está a la espera de que los técnicos concreten los medios que necesitan.

Fuente:http://www.cadenaser.com/espana/arti...srcsrnac_2/Tes

----------


## Luján

> Así lo ha señalado durante una rueda de prensa en Valverde el director de Seguridad y Emergencias de Canarias, Juan Manuel Santana, quien ha precisado que los dos focos de erupción volcánica se localizaron a 750 metros de profundidad y dos millas de distancia desde la costa, uno; y otro, a 500 metros bajo el mar y milla y media de distancia desde la costa.
> 
> Santana ha señalado que esas dos focos concuerdan con lo que indican los gráficos sísmicos de las últimas horas, que muestran una reducción del tremor (el temblor continuo y característico que produce el magma en su camino hacia la superficie), lo que indica una reducción en la presión del magma en el subsuelo.
> 
> La delegada del Gobierno en Canarias, Dominica Fernández, *ha informado de que ha realizado gestiones con el Instituto Español de Oceanografía para que faciliten cámaras especiales que permitan la observación de los fondos marinos de El Hierro*, ante la posibilidad de una segunda erupción.
> 
> Fernández, que este miércoles se ha desplazado a la isla para supervisar el despliegue de medios estatales ante la alerta volcánica, explicó que el *Instituto de Oceanografía ha mostrado sus disponibilidad a colaborar* y está a la espera de que los técnicos concreten los medios que necesitan.
> 
> Fuente:http://www.cadenaser.com/espana/arti...srcsrnac_2/Tes


Sí que han tardado tanto unos como otros.

¿Dónde está la transversalidad en las investigaciones que tanto promueve el gobierno?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, la pregunta no guarda relación directa con la temática de este hilo, pero sí es una pregunta que bastantes veces he querido saber su respuesta...

Sabemos que el Teide es un volcán, un volcán de los gordos, incluido dentro de la lista de los más peligrosos del mundo. Mi pregunta es... teniendo en cuenta las dimensiones que tiene el Teide y sus características, un enorme estratovolcán (vamos, lo que se conoce en la jerga como un auténtico volcanazo), ante una hipotética erupción en condiciones... ¿de qué IEV podríamos estar hablando? 

Ya sé que esto dependerá de muchas cosas y que es imposible saberlo a ciencia cierta, pero ¿podríamos hablar de un IEV importante ante una hipotética erupción o el Teide no podría llegar a índices altos?

No pregunto por la cantidad de lava, ceniza, tefra y demás pedrolos que lanzaría hacia fuera ya que supongo que las tiraría en cantidades bastante generosas...

Gracias de antemano por la respuesta  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, la pregunta no guarda relación directa con la temática de este hilo, pero sí es una pregunta que bastantes veces he querido saber su respuesta...
> 
> Sabemos que el Teide es un volcán, un volcán de los gordos, incluido dentro de la lista de los más peligrosos del mundo. Mi pregunta es... teniendo en cuenta las dimensiones que tiene el Teide y sus características, un enorme estratovolcán (vamos, lo que se conoce en la jerga como un auténtico volcanazo), ante una hipotética erupción en condiciones... ¿de qué IEV podríamos estar hablando? 
> 
> Ya sé que esto dependerá de muchas cosas y que es imposible saberlo a ciencia cierta, pero ¿podríamos hablar de un IEV importante ante una hipotética erupción o el Teide no podría llegar a índices altos?
> 
> No pregunto por la cantidad de lava, ceniza, tefra y demás pedrolos que lanzaría hacia fuera ya que supongo que las tiraría en cantidades bastante generosas...
> 
> Gracias de antemano por la respuesta


Como mucho un 3.

Ten en cuenta que en el 5 están volcanes como el Vesubio cuando sepultó Pompeya y explosiones como la del monte St. Helens en 1980. En el 4 están erupciones como el reciente Eyjafjalla, y en el 3 encontramos erupciones tan dispares como la última erupción del Etna (2002), la del Nevado del Ruiz (1985, muy trágica por la avalancha de lodo) o la submarina de Surtsey (1967).

En cuanto al tipo de erupción. El Teide es un estratovolcán, pero está alimentado por un magma principalmente básico, aunque las coladas muestran signos de alta diferenciación, debido a una larga permanencia del magma en la cámara. Este tipo de magmas se caracterizan por tener bajas cantidades de gases disueltos, altas temperaturas relativas y baja viscosidad, lo que les confiere una mayor facilidad para salir a través de la chimenea hacia el exterior. Sería, con gran probabilidad, una erupción tipo vulcaniana, quizás de gran energía, pero sin llegar a ser pliniana.

Hay indicios de que en contadas ocasiones, en Canarias se produjeron erupciones altamente energéticas, que llegaron a desmontar gran parte de los edificios volcánicos anteriores a la configuración actual, como el Volcán Roque Nublo en Gran Canaria, un estratovolcán de grandes dimensiones del que tan sólo quedan algunos restos de los conductos principales de alimentación y algunas laderas del actual relieve de la isla.

Recordemos, por otro lado, que un estratovolcán no es aquel que es extremadamente grande o elevado. Simplemente es un volcán que está estratificado, en el que cada estrato proviene de una erupción diferente. Suelen ser grandes porque presentan, o presentaron cuando estaban activos, una actividad relativamente intensa, con erupciones largas separadas por periodos de descanso.


Ah! y no te creas. En las últimas erupciones del edificio Teide, tanto de su boca principal como de la boca de Pico Viejo, la cantidad de materiales no ha sido para tanto. Los que hayan subido alguna vez a Las Canañas, seguro que habrán circulado por la carretera que atraviesa el Parque desde El Portillo hasta el Parador Nacional. Esta carretera pasa justo delante del frente de avance de una colada del pico principal, que al llegar tan sólo a la base del Teide detuvo su avance, por lo que la cantidad de material expulsado fue "bastante" escasa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La erupción submarina de El Hierro es visible desde el espacio

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=960057

13-10-2011 / 19:41 h
Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, 13 oct (EFE).- La erupción que comenzó el lunes pasado en el mar de Las Camas, frente a la isla de El Hierro, ya es visible desde el espacio, gracias a las manchas que las emisiones volcánicas han generado en el océano, según muestra una fotografía de satélite difundida esta tarde por la NASA.

La agencia espacial estadounidense ha publicado en internet (http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/i...terra.250m.jpg) una fotografía tomada hoy por el satélite Terra que muestra todo el archipiélago canario y en la que se percibe con claridad una mancha volcánica al suroeste de La Restinga (el punto más meridional de El Hierro y de España).

La aparición de estas manchas de origen volcánico, que se detectaron ayer, no solo supusieron la primera confirmación visual de una erupción submarina que los científicos destacados en El Hierro ya daban por cierta a través de sus diversos equipos de vigilancia sísmica, sino que se ha convertido en todo un espectáculo seguido por los propios herreños desde la isla.

Tanto la Guardia Civil, como el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) y el Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) han difundido hoy fotografías tomadas desde el aire de esta mancha verdosa sobre el mar de Las Calmas, testimonio de la primera erupción que se produce en Canarias desde 1971, cuando estalló el volcán Teneguía, en la isla de La Palma.

De acuerdo con la información facilitada por el Gobierno de Canarias, hasta el momento se han localizado dos focos de erupción submarina al suroeste de La Restinga, uno a dos millas náuticas (3,70 Km) de la costa y 750 metros de profundidad y otra a 1,5 millas (2,77 Km) y 500 metros bajo el mar.EFE

----------


## Luján

La imagen que citan en el artículo que ha puesto F. Lázaro justo arriba:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dicen que puede irse ramificando o hacia mar adentro, o hacia tierra. Vamos, que puede pasar cualquier cosa...
Estaremos atentos a las noticias que vayan llegando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que es indignante, por no decir otra cosa peor, es que todavía no haya un buque para poder ver qué narices está pasando ahí abajo en esas manchas... si es que, así nos va, ya lo dice el dicho: "Spain is diferent"  :Mad: 

Dicen que ya ha llegado uno, pero que tan sólo lo único que puede hacer son análisis del agua, pero ver lo que está pasando debajo... nada de nada, dicen que hay que esperar hasta la semana que viene a que llegue otro barco.

De vergüenza, anda que estamos para una urgencia  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Lo que es indignante, por no decir otra cosa peor, es que todavía no haya un buque para poder ver qué narices está pasando ahí abajo en esas manchas... si es que, así nos va, ya lo dice el dicho: "Spain is diferent" 
> 
> Dicen que ya ha llegado uno, pero que tan sólo lo único que puede hacer son análisis del agua, pero ver lo que está pasando debajo... nada de nada, dicen que hay que esperar hasta la semana que viene a que llegue otro barco.
> 
> De vergüenza, anda que estamos para una urgencia


Si es lo que digo.

El IEO o el CSIC tienen un sumergible con cámaras, pero les ha costado pensar en traerlo.

Por otro lado, si el sumergible está en el Hespérides o el Sarmiento de Gamboa, pues como que estos buques no son de libre disposición.

Pero hay otros barcos, como el García del Cid o el Mytilus que tienen base en Canarias y que tienen mayor disponibilidad y, quizás, algún aparato más que XBTs, CTDs y Botellas Niskin.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me gustar´hacerte una pregunta Luján. Ahora estoy leyendo algunas noticias sobre esto, pero hay un concepto que no llego a captar, y es ese del Tremor Volcánico. :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Me gustar´hacerte una pregunta Luján. Ahora estoy leyendo algunas noticias sobre esto, pero hay un concepto que no llego a captar, y es ese del Tremor Volcánico.


Al igual que cuando sale agua por un grifo la tubería (y por ende todo lo de alrededor) tiembla, cuando el magma sale por la brecha de la roca produce una vibración. Cuando en una tubería se mueve el agua y apoyamos una oreja en ella, podremos notar que este agua en movimiento produce un cierto ruido.

Salvando las distancias, esto es lo que es el tremor volcánico. El movimiento del magma en una conducción con escape libre. Cuando no tiene salida, se mueve a trompicones, rompiendo la roca, por lo que se producen terremotos, cuando "se abre el grifo", circula más libremente.

Puedes ver el tremor volcánico en las gráficas del IGN:

Gráfica de forma de onda de ayer 14/10. Estación de El Hierro:


Gráfica de forma de onda del 10/10, comienzo de la erupción:


Gráfica de forma de onda del 8/10, sin erupciones y con diversos terremotos de intensidades también diversas:


No creo que haga falta, pero voy a explicar un poco las gráficas. En el eje horizontal se muestran los minutos de una hora, y en el vertical las diferentes horas de un día. Por tanto, la gráfia sería contínua, donde una fila es la inmediata sucesora de la superior, si se colocaran en la misma altura una tras otra.

La línea muestra la amplitud de onda y la frecuencia. Puede verse mejor en este zoom a la hora 20 del día 8/10:



En este caso, el eje horizontal son 3 minutos, y las líneas representan en total una hora. Puede verse cómo a las 20:34 casi 20:35 comenzó un terremoto con ondas de gran amplitud, de unos 2 minutos de duración y con una variación de frecuencias entre el primes medio minuto y el resto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos, las vibraciones que transmiten. 
Gracias por la explicación Luján. Pues cuando empezó se ve que pegó bien fuerte...
Ahora parece que se mantiene estable.

----------


## Luján

> Vamos, las vibraciones que transmiten. 
> Gracias por la explicación Luján. Pues cuando empezó se ve que pegó bien fuerte...
> Ahora parece que se mantiene estable.


No te engañes, las últimas gráficas son del 8/10. La erupción comenzó el 10/10 a eso de las 04:15 y de manera suave, fíjate como el aumento de las vibraciones este día a esta hora es muy gradual desde el ruido de fondo hasta el tremor volcánico que se ha mantenido casi estable desde entonces.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Según noticias de última hora se han desalojado a la personas que iban a sus casas a recoger sus pertenencias, a los científicos y a los periodistas de los aledaños de La Restinga, por una nueva fisura a menos de dos millas de la costa. También se ha pedido al barco de investigación que se retire inmediatamente. 
Segun estas noticias la erupción ya es vista desde Tierra.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Material magmático a 2 kilómetros de la costa de El Hierro*

*El Cabildo anuncia que La Restinga será declarada zona de emergencia económica y social*




La mancha provocada por las erupciones submarinas frente a las costas de El Hierro han alcanzado hoy el Mar de las Calmas, la zona de mayor riqueza ecológica del litoral de la isla, según se puede observar con toda claridad. Situada en el entorno de la Punta de la Restinga, esta reserva marina es uno de los destinos preferidos por los buceadores por su biodiversidad. El material magmático -piroclastos humeantes- se sitúa ya a menos de tres kilómetros de la costa de El Hierro y ello confirma la existencia de un foco eruptivo a 2,5 kilómetros, según ha informado hoy el presidente del Cabildo herreño, Alpidio Armas.

Entre tanto, el buque oceanográfico Profesor Ignacio Lozano, que llegó ayer a la zona para participar en el análisis de la mancha, comenzó esta mañana a recoger muestras, pero hoy ha recibido órdenes de abandonar sus labores por motivos de seguridad. También se ha prohibido sobrevolar la zona.

Hasta el próximo lunes no partirá de Vigo el barco Ramón Magallef, equipado con el robot Liporus 2000, que será el que permita determinar con mayor exactitud lo que está sucediendo bajos las aguas.

Por otra parte, se ha celebrado una reunión entre el presidente del Cabildo, Alpidio Armas, y los vecinos de La Restinga, que cumplen hoy la quinta jornada desde su desalojo y entre quienes cunde la preocupación por la duración de la situación de incertidumbre. Armas ha anunciado que se declarará zona de emergencia económica y social el pueblo de La Restinga.

Esta tarde se celebrará un pleno municipal extraordinario en el Ayuntamiento de El Pinar, donde, presumiblemente, se descretará la emergencia económica y social del municipio, como sucedió en el vecino municipio de Frontera tras el cierre del túnel de Los Roquillos por los movimientos sísmicos.

Fuente: www.abc.es

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sigo diciendo... ¿a qué esperan para llevar un robot submarino o una dichosa cámara para ver qué narices está pasando ahí abajo?

Me da a mí, que hasta que no salga un volcán por encima del agua, no llevarán el robot submarino, seguro que cuando ya no haga falta, que el volcán se vea por encima de la superficie del agua, será cuando nos venderán la moto de que han llevado el robot.

Me da lo mismo de quién sea la responsabilidad, en España se disponen de buques oceanográficos y lo de la isla de el Hierro era más que previsible, qué menos que haber mandado un buque oceanográfico para tenerlo allí por si en un caso se producieran erupciones submarinas (tal y como ha sucedido posteriormente)

----------


## Luján

F. Lázaro.

Ya lo dice la noticia. El lunes parte de Vigo un barco con submarino.

El lunes, no les pidas trabajar en fin de semana. El día 17, una semana después de que empezara la erupción, partirá hacia El Hierro.

Y tardará más de 4 días en llegar. Son muchas millas a cubrir. Para cuando llegue, o bien ha acabado ya o dejará de ser submarina para ser subaérea.

Simplemente vergonzoso.


El hierro no es que tenga mucho puerto disponible para tener un barco atracado "por si acaso", pero bien podría haber estado en la B.N de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, o en cualquier puerto de las islas grandes.

Cuán ta razón tienen los "guiris" cuando dicen eso de: SPAIN IS DIFFERENT

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece ser que hay otra zona volcánica en Europa que tiene ganas de sumarse a la "fiesta" que ya hay en la isla de El Hierro.

Y en este caso, puede ser peor... *el volcán Katla*, el "primo de zumosol" del volcán Eyjafjallajökull, parece que también tiene ganas de "jugar" según los científicos.




> http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1187...andia/amenaza/
> 
> 14.10.2011 - 05.37h
> 
> Los expertos en sismología y vulcanología *temen que sea inminente la erupción en uno de los más poderosos conos de Islandia, el Katla,* situado en el sur de la isla. Se trata de un volcán con mucha actividad y durante los últimos días se han registrado movimientos sísmicos que proceden del área.
> 
> Desde el año 930 se han documentado dieciséis erupciones del Katla -bautizado como un troll diabólico de la mitología islandesa-, la última de las cuales ocurrió 1918. El volcán, de 1.450 metros de altura, tiene una inmensa caldera de 10 kilómetros de diámetro. Su periodo entre erupciones es de entre 40 y 80 años. Dado que su última erupción tuvo lugar en 1918, el volcán está estrechamente monitorizado.
> 
> Los últimos datos han alarmado a los científicos. En la zona ha habido movimientos sísmicos, de intensidades que llegaron a los cuatro grados en la escala de Ritcher. Estas sacudidas empezaron el año pasado y han ido aumentando, lo que parece un síntoma de que el Katla está empezando a despertar de nuevo.
> ...


Tal es así, que hasta han puesto una webcam en directo enfocando al volcán Katla: http://www.katla-volcano.co.uk/katla-webcam.php

Recordemos que este auténtico "bicharraco" ya producido erupciones realmente tremendas, varias de ellas han alcanzado un IEV 5, e incluso con otra de 6, acercándose ya a una erupción tipo krakatoana.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espan...lpepunac_3/Tes

Hallado material piroclástico humeante en el mar frente a La Restinga.- El Gobierno de Canarias eleva el nivel de alerta

BERNARDO MARÍN | El Pinar 15/10/2011

La erupción submarina en El Hierro está a 2,5 kilómetros de la costa y a solo 150 metros de profundidad, según los datos facilitados hoy por el equipo de investigadores del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) y del CSIC que gestionan la crisis desde el punto de vista científico. El dato hace subir un peldaño la preocupación en la isla, ya que hasta hoy los datos que manejaban los expertos situaban la emisión de magma a unos 600 metros.

El pasado día 13, el profesor del CSIC Ramón Ortiz aseguró en la isla que la erupción podía volverse explosiva y "muy peligrosa" si se producía a una profundidad superior a 60 metros. Ante esta situación, el Gobierno de Canarias ha decidido elevar la situación de emergencia en La Restinga, la localidad más cercana a la erupción, a semáforo rojo nivel 1. En esta fase, además de las evacuaciones obligatorias, se movilizan los medios necesarios para las acciones de intervención y logística.

El peligro aumenta según se acercan los focos eruptivos a tierra, porque la interacción del magma con el agua del mar a poca profundidad puede provocar lo que se conoce como explosiones surtseyanas, bautizada así por la erupción en Surtsey, Islandia, en 1963. En esas condiciones, el agua vaporizada y trozos de lava pueden ser proyectados a gran distancia.

La relativa calma que se vivía en la zona de la erupción se ha quebrado hacia las dos de la tarde, hora local. En ese momento los científicos que sobrevolaban en helicóptero las manchas de azufre frente a las costas de El Hierro detectaron numerosos fragmentos de material piroclástico humeante, en una radio aproximado de 100 metros y rodeados de hileras de burbujas gaseosas. También observaron un cambio en la coloración de la cabecera de la mancha, por lo que han deducido que la erupción se estaba produciendo en aguas menos profundas.

En ese momento, el buque científico Capitán Juan Lozano, que hoy ha llegado procedente de Gran Canaria para analizar muestras de las aguas, ha salido por precaución de la zona de las manchas y ha vuelto a puerto. La dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico, Pevolca, ha prohibido inmediatamente el tráfico marítimo y aéreo en la zona, así como totalmente el tráfico hacia la localidad de La Restinga, la más meridional de España, evacuada el pasado martes. Aunque la localidad había sido desalojada, a los vecinos se les estaba permitiendo acceder de forma controlada. Un matrimonio de mediana edad, que estaba esperando pacientemente en el puesto de control situado en el cruce de Tacorón se ha quedado sin poder bajar "para dar de comer a las gallinas" y lo mismo le ha sucedido a la ciudadana alemana Gabriele Kruger, la última persona que fue evacuada del pueblo, y que hoy pretendía regresar a por unas medicinas.

La Guardia Civil ha desalojado inmediatamente a los vecinos que se hallaban en el pueblo para recoger objetos o enseres de trabajo, como era el caso de Iñaki Callón, propietario de un club de buceo en la zona que había bajado a recargar bombonas de oxígeno. "Nos dijeron que nos marcháramos enseguida", explica. Mientras, en la localidad de El Pinar, capital del municipio del mismo nombre, al que pertenece La Restinga, se han vivido momentos de incertidumbre. Un vehículo del Ayuntamiento ha recorrido las calles de la localidad para desmentir el rumor de que se había ordenado su desalojo pero algunos vecinos entendieron lo contrario y han salido de sus casas alarmados. Por la tarde se había recuperado la tensa normalidad en la localidad, de unos mil habitantes, y en el bar El Mentidero se alternaban las mesas donde se jugaba al dominó con las mesas donde los periodistas tecleaban sus crónicas en los portátiles. Más nervios había en el local de al lado, el bar Chachi, pero solo porque al contar con televisión de pago los parroquianos podían seguir en directo el Real Madrid-Betis.

La alarma por la erupción no ha paralizado el municipio, aunque sí se teme y mucho por la economía de la zona. Suspendidos el buceo y la pesca en La Restinga, ahuyentado el turismo, salvo científicos y periodistas, el Ayuntamiento ha decidido por unanimidad declarar el estado de emergencia social y económica en el municipio. Ya es el segundo que lo hace, de los tres que hay en la isla. El de La Frontera, perjudicado sobre todo por el cierre del túnel que lo comunica con la capital, el puerto y el aeropuerto, ya lo declaró el pasado 6 de octubre.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La erupción submarina en El Hierro está a 2,5 kilómetros de la costa y a solo 150 metros de profundidad


Hace dos días decían que la fisura que se encontraba a 2,5 km de la costa y estaba a 500 metros de profundidad y hoy, dos días más tarde, ya sólo está a 150 metros de profundidad, prácticamente confirmado por la aparición de piroclastos sobre la superficie del agua, signo inequívoco de que cada vez está mas cerca, y supongo que serán piedras pómez lo que había sobre el agua  :Confused: 

No sé, pero si en 2 días, a prácticamente la misma distancia de la costa, ha subido 350 metros de altura, mamaita como viene lo que sea por debajo echando leches para arriba. A juzgar por esos datos, tiene pinta de estar escupiendo lava y además de forma abundante.

Me da a mí que a ese ritmo, dentro de poco veremos emerger "algo" sobre la superficie del agua.

Y las autoridades lo saben, que algo viene con fuerza desde abajo, sólo tenéis que fijaros en la rápida evacuación que han hecho de repente de las personas que había en la carretera que baja a La Restinga donde estaban los periodistas y curiosos...

----------


## Luján

> Hace dos días decían que la fisura que se encontraba a 2,5 km de la costa y estaba a 500 metros de profundidad y hoy, dos días más tarde, ya sólo está a 150 metros de profundidad, prácticamente confirmado por la aparición de piroclastos sobre la superficie del agua, signo inequívoco de que cada vez está mas cerca, y supongo que serán piedras pómez lo que había sobre el agua 
> 
> No sé, pero si en 2 días, a prácticamente la misma distancia de la costa, ha subido 350 metros de altura, mamaita como viene lo que sea por debajo echando leches para arriba. A juzgar por esos datos, tiene pinta de estar escupiendo lava y además de forma abundante.
> 
> Me da a mí que a ese ritmo, dentro de poco veremos emerger "algo" sobre la superficie del agua.
> 
> Y las autoridades lo saben, que algo viene con fuerza desde abajo, sólo tenéis que fijaros en la rápida evacuación que han hecho de repente de las personas que había en la carretera que baja a La Restinga donde estaban los periodistas y curiosos...



Vamos por partes.

NO es piedra pómez. En todo caso, estos piroclastos serán lapilli. La piedra pómez proviene de otro tipo de magmas. Lapilli y piedra póme tienen bastantes diferencias.

Que se haya acercado a la superficie manteniendo aproximadamente la misma distancia a costa no significa que haya ascendido. El talud de la isla es muy escarpado, y fácilmente puede ascender varios cientos de metros tan sólo con desplazarse de forma paralela a la costa.

La cantidad de magma que se está emitiendo (caudal) en el Hierro no es comparable con la que se emitió en Surtsey. Allí se emitía mucho más, y el agua no era capaz de enfriar el magma, por lo que se evaporaba rápidamente, produciendo explosiones. En el Hierro, al ser el caudal de magma mucho menor, el mar podrá enfriar más rápidamente el magma, evitando las explosiones. En todo caso, éstas serían de muchísima menor intensidad que las de Surtsey.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/20111015/sociedad/...110152210.html

*La isla de El Hierro se deforma cinco centímetros por los seísmos y el volcán*

*La «erupción surtseyana» puede causar «explosiones negras» con «cola de gallo» que elevarían el magma decenas de metros*

M. Á. MONTERO / ENVIADO ESPECIAL A EL HIERRO
Día 15/10/2011 - 22.29h


El volcán permanece a 150 metros bajo las aguas frente a la costa de El Hierro

El profesor del Centro Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) Ramón Ortiz desveló a última hora de este sábado que la isla de El Hierro se ha deformado en cinco centímetros desde que empezaron los primeros seísmos, hace dos meses, hasta hoy, cuando la aparición de lava en superficie ha confirmado la existencia de un volcán submarino.

El tipo de fenómeno que sufre la isla, según Ortiz, reúne las características de una erupción «surtseyana», cuyo primer estadio fue precisamente la mancha verde a raíz de la desgasificación del magma. En estos momentos, la erupción pasa por su segunda fase, en la que emergen pompas de lava que llegan a la superficie antes de «pincharse», de ahí los restos encontrados hacia el mediodía de ayer. El científico corroboró, además, la existencia en la mancha verde de un «agujero» de un metro de diámetro, desde el que asoman estas «pompas».

Si bien el proceso podría parar en este punto, y permanecer así durante un tiempo indeterminado como ha ocurrido, por ejemplo, en Azores, cabe también la posibilidad de que, de acercarse a aguas más «someras» menos profundas, se produzca, primero, una columna blanca de vapor, que sería visible, y, posteriormente, lo que se entiende como «explosiones negras» de «cola de gallo», esto es, en la que el material magmático podría elevarse decenas de metros sobre el agua. El propio Ortiz calificó de «muy espectaculares» este tipo de explosiones. Una posible última fase, al fin, sería la de una fuente de lava, ya en tierra.

*Riesgo «nulo» para la población*

De cualquier forma, el experto subrayó que los daños que sufriría La Restinga en una fase de «explosión negra» no pasarían de ser «menores», tales como rotura de cristales o manchas de ceniza. Ortiz calmó además los ánimos de la ciudadanía al asegurar que el riesgo para la población, en estos momentos, «es nulo».

Asimismo aventuró que los seísmos se reducirán en número e intensidad, lo que podría derivar en la reapertura del túnel de Los Roquillos, como pide el cabildo, si bien no descartó que aún pudiera producirse alguna nueva sacudida.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fijaos el viaje que ha pegado esta mañana...
¿Qué habrá sido eso, un terremoto o es que se ha abierto otra fisura...?

----------


## Luján

> Fijaos el viaje que ha pegado esta mañana...
> ¿Qué habrá sido eso, un terremoto o es que se ha abierto otra fisura...?
> 
> [...]


Lo de las 13:23 ha sido un terremoto de 2.5º Ritcher a 13Km  de profundidad. Lo marca la serie sísmica.

Lo de las 10:53 pos ni idea, pero no creo que sea otra fisura. Si recuerdas la gráfica del día del comienzo de la erupción, fue progresiva.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_1/Tes

Canarias autoriza el realojo de La Restinga 24 horas después de elevar la alerta
Los científicos argumentan que la sismicidad se ha reducido y que contarán desde hoy con varios hidrófonos, micrófonos submarinos que permiten seguir la evolución de la erupción

BERNARDO MARÍN | El Pinar 16/10/2011

Las medidas de seguridad más drásticas tomadas en los últimos días en la isla de El Hierro se levantarán en unas horas, justamente cuando los científicos apuntan que la erupción se acerca a la superficie y, por tanto, se vuelve más peligrosa. El pasado sábado el Gobierno de Canarias aumentó el nivel de alerta en la localidad de La Restinga, la más próxima a la erupción y desalojada desde el martes. Y este domingo, el presidente autonómico en persona, Paulino Rivero, ha anunciado que, si las circunstancias no varían, en 24 horas se permitirá a los vecinos del pueblo volver a sus casas con un dispositivo de seguridad reforzado. También ha comunicado la posible apertura en ese plazo del túnel de Los Roquillos, infraestructura clave en la economía de la isla, cerrado desde el 27 de septiembre. "No hay peligro para las personas en la situación actual y esta puede prolongarse días o meses", ha anunciado el Gobierno autónomico.

Ambas medidas se tomarán con condiciones. Las personas "encamadas" no podrán volver a La Restinga, los escolares asistirán al colegio de El Pinar, capital del municipio, situado a unos 10 kilómetros de distancia, los medios de transporte para la evacuación se mantendrán permanentemente en el pueblo. El submarinismo y la pesca siguen prohibidas en sus aguas, aunque a los pescadores se les ha permitido retirar sus barcos del puerto para faenar en otras aguas. En cuanto al túnel, se procederá al vallado de las zonas cercanas a sus dos bocas, donde el riesgo de desprendimiento es mayor, se reforzará su vigilancia y se permitirá el regreso a sus casas de 15 vecinos que vivían en una zona donde podía haber desprendimientos. Las restricciones que ahora podrían levantarse estaban generando la asfixia económica en la isla y dos de sus tres municipios (La Frontera y El Pinar) se habían declarado ya en situación de emergencia social y económica.

La noticia se ha recibido con alivio pero también con sorpresa en la isla, ya que el día antes los expertos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) habían explicado que está produciendo cerca de las costas de El Hierro una erupción submarina que brota a lo largo de una fisura en aguas poco profundas, que luego habían situado a solo 150 metros de profundidad. La noticia hizo que el sábado se aumentara el perímetro de seguridad en torno a La Restinga y se prohibiera el tráfico marítimo y aéreo sobre la gran mancha de azufre que desde el viernes toca las costas de la isla.

Las autoridades han salvado la aparente contradicción entre esas medidas y las anunciadas ahora con varios argumentos: la sismicidad se ha reducido, hay margen de tiempo para reaccionar si cambia el panorama. Además, María José Blanco, del IGN, ha anunciado también la instalación, prevista para este domingo por la tarde, de varios hidrófonos del Instituto Jaume Almera (CSIC), aparatos que sirven para saber con más precisión por donde sale la lava.

Blanco ha hecho un resumen de las últimas conclusiones de los científicos, en las que supuestamente se han apoyado las autoridades para tomar las nuevas decisiones. El caudal de magma se ha estabilizado, la sismicidad ha disminuido y el edificio volcánico submarino crece cada vez más lentamente, afirmó. En tres de las cuatro estaciones GPS que pueden consultarse en la página del IGN se aprecia este domingo por la tarde que se reducía el abombamiento de la isla. "El sistema pierde presión y eso nos permite tomar estas decisiones", ha dicho Juan Manuel Santana, director general de Seguridad en Canarias.

López, como el día anterior Ramón Ortiz, del CISC, ha asegurado que estamos en una fase de emisión de burbujas de lava. En la siguiente fase, a la que no es seguro que se llegue, emergería del mar una columna de vapor que podría alcanzar cientos de metros y luego llegaría el momento más peligroso, el más explosivo, cuando la erupción se acercara a menos de 60 metros de la superficie. Llegado ese punto, los materiales podrían proyectarse a kilómetros de distancia, pero las autoridades tendrían unas horas para tomar las decisiones oportunas, como otro desalojo. Una última fase podría ser el nacimiento de una nueva isla o península si el magma la uniera con la tierra.

Algunos vecinos de La Restinga han aplaudido al término de la rueda de prensa en la que se anunciaron las nuevas medidas pero otros han mostrado muchos recelos. Santiago, que trabaja de sanitario en El Pinar, compartía el desconcierto de muchos y aseguraba que "como cabeza de familia" no pensaba volver. "La evacuación fue caótica, con gente arrastrando maletas y circulando en sentido contrario. ¿Se imaginan otra a las cinco de la mañana con un chorro de vapor de 300 metros en la costa frente a tu casa?".

La gestión de la crisis también ha recibido críticas desde el ámbito científico. Juan Carlos Carracedo, vulcanólogo que lleva 45 años estudiando estos fenómenos, asegura a este periódcio "a título personal" que se está llevando "la situación de forma poco rigurosa". Según Carracedo, "un volcán avisa, no es un tiburón que te muerde" por lo que La Restinga no tenía porque haber sido desalojada en su día. "Hay cosas sin remedio, si hubiéramos tenido un buque oceanográfico [hay uno en camino, el Ramón Margalef] tendríamos imágenes del momento de la erupción que se han perdido para siempre", lamenta. Y añade que "esto no puede ser un coto cerrado, la ciencia es universal", en referencia a la supuesta exclusión de la que se quejan algunos científicos locales por parte del IGN.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> contarán desde hoy con varios hidrófonos, micrófonos submarinos que permiten seguir la evolución de la erupción


No dudo de que los instrumentos funcionen y puedan avisar con antelación. Pero de lo que desconfío, y mucho, es de la actuación, la transparencia de la información y de la forma de proceder de las autoridades, ya que todos sabemos, que siempre callan cosas, y contra más grave sea la cosa, más callan aún  :Mad: 




> Las medidas de seguridad más drásticas tomadas en los últimos días en la isla de El Hierro se levantarán en unas horas, justamente cuando los científicos apuntan que la erupción se acerca a la superficie y, por tanto, se vuelve más peligrosa.
> 
> "No hay peligro para las personas en la situación actual y esta puede prolongarse días o meses", ha anunciado el Gobierno autónomico.


Mi pregunta es... ¿como está tan seguro el Gobierno Canario? ¿Cómo se puede estar tan seguro cuando ni siquiera se tiene una jo**da imagen de lo que está sucediendo ahí abajo?

Osea, antes de que aparecieran las manchas y todo lo que ha pasado, evacuaron La Restinga a tova velocidad, y ahora, que ya ha aparecido incluso material magmático en la superficie del agua, les dejan volver a sus casas, yo flipo  :EEK!: 




> La noticia se ha recibido con alivio pero también con sorpresa en la isla, ya que el día antes los expertos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) habían explicado que está produciendo cerca de las costas de El Hierro una erupción submarina que brota a lo largo de una fisura en aguas poco profundas, que luego habían situado a solo 150 metros de profundidad. La noticia hizo que el sábado se aumentara el perímetro de seguridad en torno a La Restinga y se prohibiera el tráfico marítimo y aéreo sobre la gran mancha de azufre que desde el viernes toca las costas de la isla.


Como para no sorprenderse... son totalmente contradictorias la una con la otra.

----------


## ben-amar

Son cosas de la politica y las presiones economicas. La opinion de los habitantes ahora no importa.Las medidas de seguridad ya no cuentan.
Si precipitada fue la evacuacion, mas precipitada e insegura es la vuelta.

----------


## ben-amar

Lo que yo pensaba, se piensan que el personal es jili y se va a amoldar a sus caprichos asi como asi.
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_17/Tes

Los vecinos no se fían de volver y muchos temen secundar una decisión política y comercial que merme su seguridad

BERNARDO MARÍN | Valverde 17/10/2011


*"Cuando no pasaba nada, nos evacuaron. Ahora que hay esa mancha, quieren que volvamos. Yo no bajo".* José Redi Morales lleva casi una semana fuera de su casa. Es propietario de la Tasca Avenida, en primera línea de costa en la localidad de La Restinga. De ahí fue evacuado el 11 de octubre. Y, aunque las autoridades han permitido a los vecinos volver a recoger cosas, él no ha vuelto a pisar su pueblo. "No pude ni sacar la basura. La gente que estaba comiendo dejó los platos encima de la mesa. Toda la mercancía que tenía en las neveras tiene que estar podrida, aquello tiene que estar apestando", lamenta.

El testimonio de José coincide con el de muchos de los 600 habitantes del pueblo: no se fían de las autoridades. El sábado elevaron el nivel de alerta y establecieron una zona de exclusión aérea de cinco millas náuticas tras afirmar que la erupción se acercaba a la superficie, pero al día siguiente anunciaron que se permitiría a los vecinos volver a casa. Este lunes se iba a confirmar la decisión pero se retrasó hasta que en unas horas se compruebe la calidad del aire, ya que la marea ha arrastrado la mancha hacia la costa y se percibe un fuerte olor a azufre. Los científicos no creen que el aire sea tóxico, pero sí es muy molesto. Los vecinos han sido convocados para una reunión este martes a las 16.00 donde se espera que se les dé una respuesta definitiva. El realojo se hará con condiciones: los discapacitados no podrán volver, los niños deberán ir al colegio en El Pinar y habrá medios de transporte permanentes en el pueblo para una posible evacuación.

El presidente de Canarias hizo el domingo el anuncio y lo justificó con varios argumentos: que los científicos tienen más conocimientos sobre el proceso eruptivo, que ahora cuentan con hidrófonos (micrófonos submarinos que permiten precisar el lugar donde brota el magma), y que en caso de que se pasara a una fase más peligrosa habría tiempo de desalojar la localidad. Pero muchos de los que una vez fueron evacuados no quieren volver a salir corriendo. Sobre la información proporcionada por los hidrófonos, el Gobierno autonómico ha señalado este lunes que esta coincide básicamente con la facilitada en días anteriores y muestra que la erupción se produce a 2,4 kilómetros de la costa y a unos 150 metros de profundidad.

Silvana, una joven hispanouruguaya que vive en La Restinga, es de las que no piensa regresar de momento. Como otros muchos vecinos, asegura que la decisión se ha tomado por motivos "políticos y comerciales" y se agarra a que "nunca ha coincidido lo que han dicho las autoridades y lo que luego ha sucedido". "El primer día que permitieron bajar a algunos vecinos les dieron máscaras y ahora quieren que volvamos tan tranquilos. ¿Cómo fiarnos?".

El regreso a La Restinga permitiría a algunos vecinos volver al trabajo. Pero en algunos casos va a ser imposible retomar una actividad normal. Los bares y restaurantes no prevén la vuelta del turismo, salvo quizá por algunos periodistas. El submarinismo y la pesca, dos de las principales fuentes de ingresos, siguen prohibidos. A media tarde del domingo se permitió a los pescadores sacar sus barcos del puerto para faenar en otras aguas. Pero el negocio del buceo está más complicado. Cristóbal es dueño del club La Restinga, y, de momento, solo va a regresar esporádicamente al pueblo, pero no a dormir -"por mi hijo", aclara-. No ha querido, como otros colegas, trasladar la actividad a otras zonas de la isla, porque "no es rentable". Pero no quiere derrumbarse: "Tengo fe. Y si sale un islote vamos a flipar".

También es posible encontrar gente dispuesta a regresar en cuanto puedan. Fernando Gutiérrez, presidente de la cofradía de pescadores, es uno de ellos. Aunque entiende los recelos. "La gente funciona por la vista y ahí hay una mancha enorme". Lo que menos le gusta es la sinuosa carretera de salida. Chiqui, empleado municipal en El Pinar, Ayuntamiento al que pertenece el pueblo, sí piensa volver con su mujer, Samara, y su hijo de 16 meses. "No queremos seguir viviendo de prestado y creo que habrá tiempo suficiente si se produce otra evacuación", asegura. Y opina que según pasen los días muchos de sus vecinos terminarán bajando también.

Lo que sí se confirmó fue la reapertura del túnel de Los Roquillos, principal vía de comunicación en la isla, tras una inspección del Instituto Geológico y Minero y el vallado de sus bocas. En unas horas se reanudará el tráfico, pero solo entre las 8.00 y las 20.00 y para vehículos de emergencia, de seguridad y de transporte pesado. En el municipio más perjudicado por el cierre, Frontera, Jorge Benítez, presidente de Asevalle, asociación que agrupa a unos 100 empresarios, se felicitaba por la noticia. Atravesar el pasaje no da tanto respeto a los transportistas como volver a La Restinga a los vecinos. "El túnel no está bien construido, nunca se terminó", asegura Benítez. Pero eso no es un riesgo nuevo. Con o sin terremotos, los herreños ya lo habían asumido.

Este lunes, después de tres meses con signos de erupción en los que no se ha desplazado ningún buque oceanográfico de Ciencia a El Hierro, la ministra de Ciencia, Cristina Garmendia, anunció un plan de tres años para estudiar la sismicidad en Canarias, informa Efe.

----------


## Luján

Es lo que tienen las decisiones políticas. Te puede salir el tiro por la culata.

El Sr. Rivero, a la sazón maestro de escuela antes que Presidente, ha intentado quedar bien evacuando antes de tiempo, cuando aún no había signos de peligro. Ahora que se acercan las elecciones y no quiere perder votos para su querido partido nacionalista, permite la vuelta a La Restinga. Justo cuando debería ser evacuada, por la calidad del aire y la probabilidad de que comiencen a llegar piroclastos a costa.

Respecto al túnel, nunca se debió construir. Así de simple.


Por cierto, Excelente actuación del Ministerio de Ciencia, sí señor. Más de una semana de erupción y más de tres meses de seísmos sin nada más que el IGN y científicos locales, y ahora anuncia un plan de tres años y los Buques oceanográficos desaparecidos en combate. Eso es llegar a tiempo.

----------


## Luján

Es pronto para decirlo, pero la gráfica de forma de onda indica que la intensidad de salida de magma ha descendido desde las últimas horas de ayer.

¿Se estará agotando el magma? La última erupción en Canarias, el Teneguía, duró unos 20 días, pero otras han durado hasta siete años (Timanfaya).

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...]El presidente de Canarias hizo el domingo el anuncio y lo justificó con varios argumentos: que los científicos tienen más conocimientos sobre el proceso eruptivo[...]


¿Pero qué conocimientos van a tener si por no enviar, no han enviado ni un cacho de cámara submarina para lanzarla aunque sea desde una barquichuela?  :Confused: 

¿Donde están los BIOS Hespérides y Las Palmas de la Armada? Lamentable  :Mad: 

Ah, es verdad, que su misión es simplemente ir a analizar cuatro cachos de hielo de la Antártida, pero para cosas importantes, como una erupción submarina en territorio español, para eso no pueden ir.

Y aunque estuvieran esos dos buques en dique seco en operaciones de mantenimiento (cosa que dudo), qué pasa, que no hay más BIOS en toda España?




> Este lunes, después de tres meses con signos de erupción en los que no se ha desplazado ningún buque oceanográfico de Ciencia a El Hierro, la ministra de Ciencia, Cristina Garmendia, anunció un plan de tres años para estudiar la sismicidad en Canarias, informa Efe.


Que vergüenza, encima con cachondeo  :Mad: , ¿pero qué se piensan, que somos ji...?

Un aplauso para el Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación, a la vanguardia de la investigación mundial  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Pero qué conocimientos van a tener si por no enviar, no han enviado ni un cacho de cámara submarina para lanzarla aunque sea desde una barquichuela? 
> 
> ¿Donde están los BIOS Hespérides y Las Palmas de la Armada? Lamentable 
> 
> Ah, es verdad, que su misión es simplemente ir a analizar cuatro cachos de hielo de la Antártida, pero para cosas importantes, como una erupción submarina en territorio español, para eso no pueden ir.
> 
> Y aunque estuvieran esos dos buques en dique seco en operaciones de mantenimiento (cosa que dudo), qué pasa, que no hay más BIOS en toda España?
> 
> 
> ...


Pues el BIO Hespérides está ahora mismo en el índico, cerca de las costas de Australia. Así que aunque lo hubieran llamado el primer día de erupción, aún no habría llegado. El García del Cid está frente a Tarragona enfrascado en un proyecto, y habría tardado lo mismo que el que han mandado desde Vigo. En cambio, el Sarmiento de Gamboa se encuentra atracado en su base de Cartagena. El Las Palmas está quién sabe dónde. Esto en cuanto a los BIO gestionados directamente por el CSIC.

Como ya dije más arriba, hay otros BIOs, como el mytilus que prestan servicio en aguas canarias.

De vergüenza también es que la Facultad de Ciencias del Mar de la Universidad de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, decana de España, no cuente entre sus pertenencias con un BIO, y tuviéramos que hacer las prácticas de mar en barcos de prestado (Mytilus, García del Cid, patruyera Tagomago, etc.).

Aquí puedes ver dónde están el Hespérides, el Sarmiento de Gamboa, el Las Palmas y el García del Cid: http://www.utm.csic.es/buques.asp

Por otro lado, no es necesario tener una cámara ahí abajo para ver lo que está pasando, pero sí que se está perdiendo una oportunidad de oro para investigar estos fenómenos.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_1/Tes

Se retrasa sine die la vuelta de los vecinos de La Restinga desalojados a pesar de que las autoridades aseguran que la calidad del aire es "buena"

BERNARDO MARÍN - El Pinar - 19/10/2011

Lo más seguro es que quién sabe. Esta frase puede ser el mejor resumen de lo que está sucediendo en la isla de El Hierro. Se suponía que ayer martes los habitantes de La Restinga, desalojados desde el día 11, podrían al fin volver a sus casas. Pero aunque el volcán tuvo su jornada más plácida desde que hace diez días se detectó la erupción y pese a que las autoridades aseguraron que la calidad del aire en la localidad era "buena", la medida se ha retrasado sine die. Solo se aumentará el tiempo que se concede a los vecinos para acceder durante el día al pueblo.

Juan Manuel Santana, director general de Seguridad de Canarias, afirmó que la primera medida del aire tomada en el pueblo era buena y no mostraba toxicidad. Pero que el viento, que soplaba del mar a la tierra había acercado las manchas hasta el mismo puerto. Así que un día por un cosa y el otro por la otra, los vecinos llevan ya más de una semana sin recuperar su vida normal.

Juan Miguel, pescador, pudo el lunes recuperar su barco pero no se le sirve de nada, porque tiene todo el material en el puerto y se queja de lo mismo que la mayoría de sus convecinos: "No es el volcán, es la incertidumbre". Loli no piensa volver a dormir al pueblo aunque la dejen, lo hace por su hijo, de 11 años, que durante la crisis sísmica estuvo 15 días durmiendo en el suelo porque no soportaba el temblor de la cama. Como otros vecinos, se queja de que tras bajar al pueblo en las visitas puntuales autorizadas, ha sentido sequedad en los labios, picor en la garganta y dolor de cabeza.

Los científicos tampoco aportaron certezas. María José Blanco, directora del Instituto Geográfico Nacional, organismo que gestiona la erupción desde el punto de vista científico fue más prudente que nunca. "La situación es más tranquila, el tremor ha decrecido y la sismicidad ha disminuido", afirmó. Pero no descartó un giro en los acontecimientos. Que el fenómeno se reactive, pero también incluso que la boca se esté cerrando. "Los volcanes no tienen un comportamiento constante", apuntó y ha prefirió no hacer pronósticos con el argumento de que "hay distintas teorías y no tienen mayor veracidad unas que otras".


Actividad volcánica en La Restinga

GELMERT FINOL (EFE) | 19-10-2011

Centro de la actividad volcánica la mañana del martes en el Mar de Las Calmas, cerca de La Restinga.

----------


## Luján

Si no llega a superficie se va a quedar muy cerca. Ya asoma la columna de vapor.

----------


## perdiguera

> Si no llega a superficie se va a quedar muy cerca. Ya asoma la columna de vapor.


Es decir que si no hay isla habrá bajío.
Y con él, dentro de un tiempo, nuevas zonas de buceo para ver esa maravilla submarina que es El Hierro.

----------


## Luján

> Es decir que si no hay isla habrá bajío.
> Y con él, dentro de un tiempo, nuevas zonas de buceo para ver esa maravilla submarina que es El Hierro.


Pues sí, pero el problema es que tanto la lava expulsada como los gases disueltos y la ceniza suspendida en el agua están acabando con la biodiversidad que allí había. Y para que la naturaleza recupere esa biodiversidad pasará bastante tiempo.

Eso sí, las formaciones rocosas serán espectaculares.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.inforiesgos.es/es/riesgos...cion/volcanes/

Volcanes

Situación en España

El proceso eruptivo submarino que está teniendo lugar en la costa SW de la isla de El Hierro, comenzó el día 10 de octubre con la aparición de una señal de tremor volcánico detectada por todas las estaciones sísmicas del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN). Este fenómeno ha estado precedido por una intensa actividad sísmica registrada desde mediados de julio en la isla, que ha ido reduciéndose pero aún siguen registrándose terremotos.

La erupción submarina se hizo visible en el mar el 13 de octubre con la aparición de una mancha inicialmente verdosa con una cabecera color canela, como consecuencia de la desgasificación debida a la emisión de las lavas submarinas. El día 15, a causa de la disminución de la profundidad del centro emisor, se observa la aparición de numerosos fragmentos de lava humeante en suspensión, rodeados de hileras de burbujas gaseosas, que al llegar a la superficie se desgasifican y se hunden.

En la tarde del día 17, el centro de control de salvamento de Santa Cruz de Tenerife informó del avistamiento de un gran remolino de agua, con una pronunciada depresión en el centro y gran emanación de gases, a 1,5 millas del muelle de La Restinga.

Según el equipo de científicos del CSIC y del Centro Geofísico en Canarias, son previsibles, como una segunda fase de la erupción, columnas de vapor de agua que no tendrían incidencia para la población porque normalmente surgen en el entorno del centro emisor, y que darían lugar a una tercera fase, en la que se observarían explosiones de color negro, conocidas como colas de gallo. Finalmente, con probabilidad decreciente, se podría visualizar el crecimiento de una pequeña isla de la que fluiría una fuente de lava tipo surtidor.

Los científicos desplazados siguen realizando un seguimiento puntual desde el Centro de Atención Permanente en La Restinga, situado en el Centro de Salud de ese pueblo.

Actualmente, se mantiene la Fase de Emergencia Situación Nivel 1 dentro del semáforo volcánico de información a la población, en fase roja para la zona de La Restinga (municipio de El Pinar) y de color amarillo para el resto de la isla.

El sábado 15 de octubre el Ayuntamiento de El Pinar en pleno y por acuerdo unánime aprobó la declaración de situación de emergencia social y económica del municipio.

La evolución en las últimas 24 horas del proceso eruptivo, que se desarrolla cerca de la costa de La Restinga, ha obligado a la dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico (PEVOLCA), aplazar la vuelta de los vecinos, que fueron evacuados de forma preventiva el pasado día 11 de octubre, a sus viviendas, hasta que se realice un análisis de calidad ambiental, que tras l a aparición de la mancha en el mismo muelle y la percepción de ciertos olores molestos han aconsejado realizar dicha prueba que descarte cualquier toxicidad .

Continúa vigente la Zona de exclusión para las aeronaves, excepto del servicio de emergencias, y la Zona prohibida a la navegación por motivos de seguridad marítima, en el área de La Restinga.

Se procede a la reapertura parcial del túnel de Los Roquillos, desde las 08:00 horas hasta las 20:00 horas, sólo se permitirá la circulación de vehículos de mercancías que superen una tara de 3.500 kilogramos, de transporte de mercancías peligrosas y de seguridad y emergencia en servicio. Esta decisión se ha tomado ante la disminución de los niveles de sismicidad, y tras adoptar una serie de medidas de protección, incluido el mantenimiento de un servicio de vigilancia permanente.

----------


## Luján

Buen resumen de la situación. Veremos cómo se desarrolla de aquí en adelante.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por las noticias he escuchado que ha bajado el tremor volcánico y que "se cree" que está en una fase de recuperación...
No sabía que los volcanes pensasen... :Big Grin: F :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Jueves, 20/10/2011
REPORTAJE: VIDA & ARTES
Desconcierto volcánico
Los vecinos no entienden la cadena de decisiones políticas - Las críticas surgen en el mundo científico - El barco que puede observar la erupción llegará 15 días tarde

BERNARDO MARÍN 20/10/2011


Los volcanes, a diferencia de los terremotos, avisan. Desde el pasado 19 de julio, El Hierro se ha preparado para una posible erupción. Los científicos han ido allí, el Gobierno de Canarias ha hablado con las compañías aéreas y marítimas para posibles evacuaciones, hay militares en la isla...

Sin embargo, al ponerse en marcha el volcán no había allí un barco oceanográfico capaz de auscultar los fondos marinos y las medidas tomadas por las autoridades han resultado para la población más desconcertantes que la erupción. Muchos herreños empiezan a desconfiar de los mensajes que reciben.

La evacuación de La Restinga es paradigmática de la confusión. El 11 de octubre, el semáforo de alerta volcánica pasó en esa zona del amarillo al rojo. El comité de crisis ordenó desalojar a los 600 vecinos del pueblo. Cinco días después, el presidente de Canarias en persona, Paulino Rivero, anunció que la gente volvería a la localidad si no cambiaban las circunstancias.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepisoc_1/Tes

Una gestión manifiestamente mejorable

Magma incandescente
CABILDO DE EL HIERRO / GOBIERNO DE CANARIAS 15-10-2011

Imágenes del material piroclástico humeando sobre el mar frente a la costa de El Hierro.


Actividad volcánica frente a la isla de El Hierro

GELMERT FINOL (EFE) | 20-10-2011

Centro de la actividad volcánica de ayer en el Mar de las Calmas, frente a El Hierro.

----------


## Luján

> Por las noticias he escuchado que ha bajado el tremor volcánico y que "se cree" que está en una fase de recuperación...
> No sabía que los volcanes pensasen...F


Las erupciones volcáncicas se desarrollan mediante pulsos, no son un contínuo fluir. Lo que ha pasado ahora (el día 18 a eso de las 2-3 de la madrugada) es que el tremor volcánico ha disminuido su amplitud, lo que podría ser signo de que la erupción se ha debilitado. Pero eso no significa que se haya acabado. Podría volver a recuperarse en breve.

----------


## Luján

En emergenciaselhierro.org




> *NOTA INFORMATIVA* Se reabre el túnel de Los Roquillos para todos los usuarios, de 8 a 20 horas
> *Los vecinos de La  Restinga que lo deseen podrán volver mañana a sus casas*
> 
> 
> La situación se mantiene el semáforo rojo, nivel 1, porque continúa la erupción, aunque sin riesgo para la poblaciónSe instalará un sistema de vigilancia permanente
> 
> 
> Los vecinos de la Restinga  que lo deseen podrán volver mañana a sus casas. Así lo ha decidido el  comité director del Plan de Protección de Civil por Riesgo Volcánico  (PEVOLCA), reunido esta tarde en Valverde. La  información trasladada por los científicos refiere una disminución  gradual de la sismicidad y el tremor  desde que se iniciara la erupción y  una deformación estabilizada. Esta  situación no descarta que se produzca nueva actividad por lo que se  establecerá un sistema de vigilancia permanente en la localidad, con dos  guaguas para un posible desalojo de los vecinos en caso de que fuera  necesario, el traslado de los escolares a El Pinar y la permanencia de  las personas encamadas o con movilidad reducida en los alojamientos  actuales. El sistema de vigilancia científica garantiza la posibilidad  de detectar cualquier reactivación del sistema gracias a la  instrumentación que se ha instalado en la Isla y que se ha colocado progresivamente durante la evolución del fenómeno. Ante  esta situación,  la dirección del PEVOLCA ha decidido mantener el  semáforo rojo, nivel 1, dado que persiste la erupción, pero sin riesgo  para la población. Hay que destacar que la  Dirección General  de Salud Pública del Gobierno de Canarias ha recomendado no consumir  pescado ni bañarse en las zonas afectadas por la mancha y mantendrá la  unidad de control de calidad del aire en La Restinga. Asimismo, se mantiene la exclusión marítima y aérea sobre la zona, excepto para las naves de emergencia. Otra  de las decisiones importantes que se ha tomado en la reunión de hoy es  la apertura del túnel de Los Roquillos para todos los usuarios, en  horario diurno, de 8 a 20 horas y con las medidas de seguridad establecidas el pasado lunes.
>   Mañana se reunirá una comisión formada por técnicos del Cabildo, el  Gobierno de Canarias y el IGME (Instituto Geológico y Minero de España)  para valorar el estado de las viviendas y decidir la posible vuelta a  casa de los vecinos de Frontera que continúan desplazados.


Que si sí, que si no.

Cómo se notan las tensiones políticas del mes electoral.

Vaya cómo sabía el volcán cuándo salir para dar un poco más por saco.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mientras siguen expulsando lava bajo el mar, los terremotos se reactivan.
Se han registrado más de 40 terremotos en las ultimas horas entre 1.5 y 3.2 grados.
El tremor se mantiene. Una imágen satelital:



Fuente:http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/i...terra.250m.jpg

----------


## Luján

Perfecta imagen para observar los remolinos ("Meddies") que las islas provocan en la Corriente fría de Canarias.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Parece que el magma vuelve a desplazarse al norte de la isla... Desde hace un par de días, nuevamente otro enjambre de movimientos sísmicos localizados al NW de Frontera.

Supongo que por eso, habrá disminuido la señal de Tremor y ahora mismo no esté expulsando magma al mismo ritmo que antes. La gran pregunta ahora está en saber si ese posible desplazamiento del magma hacia el norte de la isla podría general otra nueva erupción submarina esta vez frente a las costas del Golfo...

----------


## Luján

> Parece que el magma vuelve a desplazarse al norte de la isla... Desde hace un par de días, nuevamente otro enjambre de movimientos sísmicos localizados al NW de Frontera.
> 
> Supongo que por eso, habrá disminuido la señal de Tremor y ahora mismo no esté expulsando magma al mismo ritmo que antes. La gran pregunta ahora está en saber si ese posible desplazamiento del magma hacia el norte de la isla podría general otra nueva erupción submarina esta vez frente a las costas del Golfo...


El magma no vuelve hacia abajo. Pura física: Es menos denso que el material que le rodea. Por otro lado, el magma es inteligente, como todos los fluidos. Busca el mínimo esfuerzo, por tanto, si ya hay un camino abierto, no va a ejercer presión para salir por otro lado.

Los terremotos en la zona de El Golfo de estos últimos días tienen dos posibles explicaciones:

La cámara magmática se está vaciando y por tanto comienza a desinflarse. La evolución esperable en este caso es que la erupción cese su actividad dentro de poco tiempo, y que la isla comience un reajuste de su superficie, volviendo a recuperar su posición y forma, hasta unos 3cm de movimiento respecto de otras islas y otros 3cm de abombamiento.El flujo de magma haya vuelto a empezar, recargándose la cámara magmática o insuflando ésta una nueva inyección a través de los conductos recientemente abiertos por la erupción actual. Recordemos que los terremotos asociados a la erupción actual comenzaron en El Golfo a poco menos de la profundidad en la que éstos se están produciendo.

----------


## ben-amar

El satélite 'Deimos 1' muestra la mancha volcánica cerca de El Hierro, de tamaño superior a la isla
En la imagen se aprecia la proyección hacia el Atlántico de la erupción submarina

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 24/10/2011
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_9/Tes

El satélite de observación de la Tierra Deimos-1 ha captado la mancha volcánica generada por la erupción submarina en la isla de El Hierro durante los últimos días. Según se puede observar en la imagen, tomada el 23 de octubre, la gran mancha se proyecta hacia el sur, desde la isla hacia el océano Atlántico, y alcanzando ya una superficie superior a la de El hierro.

El Deimos-1, lanzado al espacio en junio de 2009, es el primer satélite europeo de observación de la Tierra de capital íntegramente privado. Desarrollado por Elecnor Deimos, está concebido para obtener imágenes de alta resolución de la superficie del planeta que se utilizan en muy diversas aplicaciones, como agricultrua, planificación del territorio, vigilancia medioambiental, determinadas actividades de defensa, lucha contra desastres naturales o control de recursos hídricos.

Con sus cámaras, el satélite capta imágenes con detalle de 22 metros y cubre un ancho barrido, der 640 kilómetros. El artefacto, con una masa de unos cien kilogramos, está en órbita a 686 kilómetros sobre la superficie terrestres.


La fotografía tomada por el satélite de observación de la Tierras muestra que la mancha alcanza ya una superficie superior a la de El Hierro- DEIMOS

----------


## F. Lázaro

La virgen... peazo de mancha que hay ya  :EEK!:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Fuente:http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/1...319555609.html

Un equipo de científicos del Instituto Español de Oceanografía (IEO) ha localizado y cartografiado los focos de la erupción del volcán submarino en El Hierro durante la misión científica que desde el domingo están desarrollando en la zona a bordo del buque 'Ramón Margalef'.

El equipo científico, dependiente del Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación y dirigido por Juan Acosta y Francisco Sánchez, ha localizado un edificio volcánico de nueva creación de forma cónica, con un diámetro en la base de 700 metros, una altura de 100 metros y un cráter de unos 120 metros de anchura.

La base del cráter se encuentra situada a 300 metros de profundidad. Asimismo, y mediante la utilización de ecosondas de mayor frecuencia, ha sido posible localizar las columnas de gases y fluidos que emite el volcán y otros puntos de emisión (fisuras).

Los autores del hallazgo destacan que es el primero que se consigue en estas condiciones en todo el mundo, dado que se ha investigado el volcán y las actividades volcánicas asociadas en el momento óptimo de su actividad eruptiva sobre el fondo. Esta temprana localización y caracterización del fenómeno volcánico permitirá estudiar la evolución temporal de estos fenómenos y facilitará la interpretación y conocimiento del fenómeno volcánico en las islas.

El buque Ramón Margalef partió de Vigo el martes 18 de octubre rumbo a Tenerife, donde llegó el pasado sábado. El domingo por la mañana llegó finalmente a El Hierro. El 'Ramón Margalef', hasta hace escasas semanas aún en fase de pruebas, aceleró su puesta a punto para encabezar esta misión científica, que supone su estreno. Su objetivo es estudiar la actividad volcánica en la zona y sus consecuencias tanto en los fondos marinos de la isla canaria como en su ecosistema.

El buque lleva a bordo un vehículo submarino de observación remota, denominado 'Liropus', con capacidad para observar y muestrear ecosistemas de hasta 2.000 metros de profundidad.

La campaña oceanográfica en la cual se han realizado estos descubrimientos se realiza en colaboración con la Plataforma Oceánica de Canarias (Plocan) y la Agencia Canaria de Investigación, Innovación y Sociedad de la Información (Aciisi), en el marco de apoyo al Comité Científico del Pevolca.

Ayer, el satélite de observación de la Tierra Deimos-1, lanzado al espacio en julio de 2009 por la empresa española Elecnor, captó una imagen de la mancha volcánica generada por la erupción submarina. Tiene un tamaño mayor que la isla.

----------


## Luján

> Fuente:http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/1...319555609.html
> 
> Un equipo de científicos del Instituto Español de Oceanografía (IEO) ha localizado y cartografiado los focos de la erupción del volcán submarino en El Hierro durante la misión científica que desde el domingo están desarrollando en la zona a bordo del buque 'Ramón Margalef'.
> 
> El equipo científico, dependiente del Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación y dirigido por Juan Acosta y Francisco Sánchez, ha localizado un edificio volcánico de nueva creación de forma cónica, con un diámetro en la base de 700 metros, una altura de 100 metros y un cráter de unos 120 metros de anchura.
> 
> La base del cráter se encuentra situada a 300 metros de profundidad. Asimismo, y mediante la utilización de ecosondas de mayor frecuencia, ha sido posible localizar las columnas de gases y fluidos que emite el volcán y otros puntos de emisión (fisuras).
> 
> Los autores del hallazgo destacan que es el primero que se consigue en estas condiciones en todo el mundo, dado que se ha investigado el volcán y las actividades volcánicas asociadas en el momento óptimo de su actividad eruptiva sobre el fondo. Esta _temprana_ localización y caracterización del fenómeno volcánico permitirá estudiar la evolución temporal de estos fenómenos y facilitará la interpretación y conocimiento del fenómeno volcánico en las islas.
> ...


¿Temprana?

¿TEMPRANA?

*¡SINVERGÜENZAS!*  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
(y no se lo digo a los periodistas, por una vez)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Temprana?
> 
> ¿TEMPRANA?
> 
> *¡SINVERGÜENZAS!* 
> (y no se lo digo a los periodistas, por una vez)


Lo de siempre, encima de llegar tarde, nos toman por ji... :Mad: 

No han querido hacer absolutamente nada, no han movido un sólo dedo, hemos perdido una oportunidad única para nuestros científicos, y encima nos quieren vender la moto... venga ya hombre  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

*En la isla del Hierro...*
El MARM y el Gobierno de Canarias convocan la reunión de la Comisión de Seguimiento de la Reserva Marina de la Punta de la Restinga-Mar de las Calmas. 
28/10/2011

El objetivo de la reunión, que se celebrará el 3 de noviembre, es analizar y valorar las consecuencias derivadas de la erupción volcánica y su impacto en la reserva marina.

La SecretaríaGeneraldel Mar del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino  y la Consejería de Agricultura, Ganadería, Pesca y Aguas del Gobierno de Canarias han convocado para el próximo 3 de noviembre la reunión de la Comisión de Seguimiento de la Reserva Marina de la Punta de la Restinga-Mar de las Calmas, en la isla del Hierro.

El objetivo de la reunión, a la que asistirán además de las Administraciones implicadas, el Instituto Español de Oceanografía, las Cofradías de Pescadores y las Asociaciones de buceo, es analizar y valorar las consecuencias derivadas de la actividad volcánica.

La erupción volcánica submarina ha afectado a las aguas y los fondos de todo el litoral sur de la isla del Hierro. En esta zona, conocida como el Mar de las Calmas, se ubica la Reserva Marina creada en 1996, a petición de la cofradía de pescadores de La Restinga, para proteger un área de gran valor ambiental y elevado potencial para la actividad pesquera artesanal.

Hasta la erupción volcánica, esta Reserva ha alcanzado buenos resultados respecto a  la regeneración de los recursos de interés pesquero y la protección ambiental de los fondos y las especies de flora y fauna.

La Secretaría Generaldel Mar ha estado, desde el primer momento de la erupción volcánica, en contacto permanente con la Consejería de Agricultura, Ganadería, Pesca y Aguas del Gobierno de Canarias así como con todos los organismos implicados que están realizando muestreos y estudios en el lugar, en particular con el Instituto Español de Oceanografía.

----------


## ben-amar

El nuevo volcán de El Hierro ha surgido en un valle submarino
La comparación de datos topográficos tomados en 1998 y ahora ha permitido situar el edificio volcánico

EL PAÍS - Madrid - 28/10/2011


El nuevo volcán submarino en El Hierro se ha formado en lo que antes era un antiguo valle en el fondo del mar, por el que, además, discurre la lengua de lava, pendiente abajo, siguiendo el curso del antiguo valle. Se ha descubierto este cambio al comparar la topografía elaborada con los datos obtenidos en 1998 por el buque Hespérides, con los que acaba de tomar el nuevo barco Ramón Margalef, que está cumpliendo en la zona su primera campaña científica.

La comparación de las dos imágenes permiten interpretar el valle submarino como una traza de una falla o fisura, al final de la cual se ha producido la erupción y se ha creado el nuevo volcán en el sur de El Hierro, según informa el Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación. el volcán tiene un diámetro en la base de 700 metros, una altura de 100 metros y está a 300 metros de profundidad, según se la información obtenida con la exploración realizada mediante ecosondas del Ramón Margalef, nuevo buque del Instituto Español de Oceanografía.

Los datos de 1998 se tomaron en el programa Zona Económica Exclusiva Española y en la topografía del fondo en aquel momento se aprecia la vaguada submarina en la que ahora se distingue claramente el edificio volcánico de nueva creación, así como la morfología de la lengua de lava.


Erupción volcánica en El Hierro

INSTITUTO ESPAÑOL DE OCEANOGRAFÍA | 28-10-2011

Modelo digital de terreno elaborado a partir de los datos recogidos por el buque 'Hespérides' en 1998 en la zona de El Hierro y el realizado el 24 de octubre de 2011 con la información del barco 'Ramón Margalef'.

----------


## ben-amar

VÍDEO: El volcán en 3D

http://www.elpais.com/

----------


## Luján

> VÍDEO: El volcán en 3D
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/


Si queréis verlo sin publicidad, acudid a la fuente: http://www.micinn.es/portal/site/MIC...001034e20aRCRD

Como explicación, ya que el video es sin sonido, el Volcán y la lengua de lava son la zona coloreada de la imagen. El hueco que se ve en el modelo digital del terreno corresponde con la isla que sobresale del mar



Ya podrían haber sacado el vídeo ayer, hubiera quedado genial en la presentación que sobre el hecho hice en el curro.  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Registrado un terremoto de magnitud 3,6 en la escala de Ritcher en El Hierro. 
■Se trata del quinto seísmo que supera la magnitud 3,0 en solo dos días.
■La situación de alerta volcánica se mantiene en semáforo amarillo, excepto en La Restinga, donde hay semáforo rojo.
■La mancha provocada por la erupción submarina ya ha alcanzando la zona de Arenas Blancas.
EFE. 29.10.2011

Un seísmo de magnitud 3,6 en la escala Richter ha sido registrado este sábado en El Hierro por el Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN), con epicentro en el mar al noroeste de Frontera y a 23 kilómetros de profundidad.

Registrado sobre las 15:00h seísmo de 3,6.
Se han registrado un centenar de temblores entre el viernes y el sábado. El temblor, que fue sentido por la población, se produjo a las 15.04 horas y es el quinto de los últimos dos días que supera la magnitud 3.0, entre los casi un centenar registrados entre el viernes y el sábado, la mayoría al noroeste de Frontera y a una profundidad de entre 16 y 26 kilómetros.

La situación de alerta volcánica en la isla se mantiene en semáforo amarillo, excepto en la parte de La Restinga, la más próxima a la erupción submarina, donde hay semáforo rojo.

Según informó el Gobierno de Canarias, la mancha provocada en el mar por la erupción submarina ha alcanzado la zona de Arenas Blancas, al noroeste de El Golfo, llevada por las corrientes y al fuerte viento.

La Dirección General de Salud Pública del Gobierno de Canarias recomienda no bañarse en las zonas afectadas por la erupción volcánica, "hasta que los científicos den por finalizado dicho fenómeno".

La red de vigilancia volcánica del IGN localizó el viernes 63 seísmos, dos de ellos sentidos por la población, el más fuerte de magnitud 3.3 en la escala de Richter.

Salvo un movimiento registrado al oeste del municipio de El Pinar, el resto de epicentros están situados al norte de la isla, en la zona de El Golfo, alineados en dirección NNW SSE desde el mar, a unos 12 kilómetros de la costa, hasta el centro de la isla.

La señal del tremor, la actividad submarina del magma, ha continuado en niveles similares a días anteriores.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_1/Tes

El Instituto Geográfico Nacional admite que el proceso "podría disminuir o evolucionar hacia una nueva erupción en el mar"

R. MÉNDEZ / P. MURILLO - Madrid | Santa Cruz de Tenerife - 30/10/2011

La erupción en la isla de El Hierro no está terminada. Si alguien dio el volcán por dormido se precipitó. Los seísmos se han desplazado al norte de la isla y hoy se han registrado dos de magnitud 3,9, los mayores desde que se produjo la primera erupción submarina, al sur de la isla.

El primer terremoto se ha producido a las 7.46 y a 22 kilómetros de profundidad, según el Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN), que ya admite que "entre las opciones principales" está "que el proceso disminuya o que evolucione hacia una erupción situada, con mayor probabilidad, en el mar, con las características de la que se está desarrollando al sur". El segundo, de la misma magnitud -3,9-, ha tenido lugar a las 14.05. Un tercero dos horas más tarde, a las 16.23, ha sido un poco más débil, 3.2.

Los modelos de predicción señalaron que las zonas con más probabilidades para que saliera el magma eran el norte y el sur de la isla, en el mar pero cerca de la costa. El desplazamiento al norte puede implicar un mayor problema para la población, ya que allí está el municipio de Frontera, el motor económico de la isla, mientras que al sur solo hubo que desalojar la pequeña localidad de La Restinga, de 600 habitantes.

El comité director del Plan Especial de Protección Civil y Atención de Emergencias por Riesgo Volcánico en la Comunidad Autónoma de Canarias (PEVOLCA), se reunirá en unas horas para trata de dilucidar si se trata de un nuevo volcán o los movimientos responden a una nueva fisura localizada. Al respecto, la portavoz del IGN, Carmen López, explicó que "es evidente un aumento de la sismicidad y hay movimientos más grandes y hemos registrado el mayor sismo desde que se inició la erupción". Por el momento, las autoridades no contemplan el desalojo del municipio de La Frontera.

Durante la madrugada se han producido otros movimientos sísmicos menores. Una media hora antes del más potente, a las 07.13, se registró otro de 3,2 de magnitud, también en Frontera y a la misma profundidad que el anterior. Y a las 8:15 horas tuvo lugar el tercero en magnitud, 3,0, también a 22 kilómetros de profundidad.

El resto de magnitudes de los seísmos registrados oscilan entre los 1,6 y 2,6. Desde Actualidad Volcánica de Canarias (Avcan) señalan que la curva de energía continúa subiendo, aunque creen que todavía queda más energía por liberar antes de la posible erupción. En el caso de que "tenga energía para seguir, la sismicidad va a repuntar notablemente en la Isla".


Imagen satelital de la isla de El Hierro y de la mancha volcánica que la bordea.

30-10-2011

Imagen satelital de la isla de El Hierro y de la mancha volcánica que la bordea.

EDIT: acabo de escuchar en las noticias de la 1 que acaba de acontecer otro terremoto al norte de la isla, este de 3,2

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una pregunta, hablan de la posibilidad de una nueva erupción, pero, ¿la primera ha acabado ya?

----------


## Luján

> Una pregunta, hablan de la posibilidad de una nueva erupción, pero, ¿la primera ha acabado ya?


No. No ha acabado, a tenor de lo que puede verse en las gráficas de forma de onda y espectro de frecuencias que presenta el IGN. El trenor volcánico continúa.

No tengo del todo claro que esta nueva serie sísmica sea una neva erupción. Habrá que seguir pendiente de la evolución de la sismicidad y del tremor volcánico.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Segun el telediario de la 1, el magma esta buscando salida al norte de frontera y tambien han dicho que hay dos capas de magma, una a 12km y otra a 20km

----------


## Luján

> Segun el telediario de la 1, el magma esta buscando salida al norte de frontera y tambien han dicho que hay dos capas de magma, una a 12km y otra a 20km


Lo de las dos cámaras magmáticas me lo creo, lo de una nueva salida por el norte no. Simplemente porque hay un camino más fácil, que es el que ya está abierto. Lo más probable es que el magma de la cámara más baja ascienda prácticamente por el mismo camino que el de la superior, ya que es en el que menos resistencia encontrará.

Además, en la anterior crisis sísmica, los terremotos también empezaron en la zona de El Golfo, y acabaron al sur de la isla. Aún es pronto para decir nada. Fueron tres meses de seísmos antes de la erupción.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si nosotros estamos así de intranquilos y "ansiosos", como esta´rna los vecinos de El Hierro, y más, de La Restinga...
Por cierto mis abuelos han estado de vacaciones hace poco en Tenerife, y vaya preciosidad de lugar vamos...

----------


## ben-amar

Registrado un nuevo terremoto de 3,9 en El Hierro. El Instituto Geográfico Nacional ha registrado a las 22:06 horas local canaria un nuevo seísmo en el noroeste del municipio de Frontera, A 26 kilómetros de profundidad.Es el último de los más de 70 seísmos registrados este lunes.
http://eskup.elpais.com/*ultima_hora

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_15/Tes

Las autoridades no descartan que se produzca otra erupción al norte de la isla

EFE - La Restinga (El Hierro) - 31/10/2011


El volcán submarino de El Hierro volvió a expulsar ayer piroclastos (fragmentos de magma) humeantes a la superficie del mar, frente a la costa de La Restinga, según confirmaron fuentes del Gobierno de Canarias. Los vecinos de la localidad costera más próxima a la erupción notaron ayer por la tarde que la mancha generada en el mar por el proceso volcánico se ha agrandado y ha cobrado un aspecto más oscuro.

Ese cambio se debe a que el magma llega a la superficie del mar todavía incandescente y humeante, como ocurrió el pasado 15 de octubre, de acuerdo con la información que maneja el comité científico del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico de Canarias (Pevolca), aunque los fragmentos de magma que emergen esta vez del volcán son de mayor tamaño que los de la primera erupción y provocan una coloración más oscura en el agua.

Una portavoz de la Dirección General de Seguridad y Emergencias de Canarias -el organismo que coordina el Pevolca- indicó que, según los científicos, esta expulsión de magma forma parte del mismo proceso que se inició el 10 de octubre. La primera prueba visual de esa erupción fueron, precisamente, las manchas con olor azufre que se detectaron dos días más tarde y su confirmación definitiva llegó con los piroclastos humeantes que emergieron el día 15.

Sin embargo, la principal preocupación de las autoridades no está en la zona sur de El Hierro, donde se produjo la primera erupción, sino en el norte, la comarca denominada del Golfo, perteneciente al municipio de La Frontera, ya que los seísmos, varias decenas cada día, se han trasladado a esa zona de la isla. Este lunes se produjeron más de setenta seísmos. El último, uno de los más fuertes con una magnitud de 3,9, se produjo a las  22.00 (hora canaria), y fue localizado por el IGN a 26 kilómetros de profundidad.

Los científicos que gestionan la crisis dijeron el domingo que la sismicidad se está generando a mucha profundidad y que no existen otros precursores, como variaciones en la deformación terrestre, que puedan advertir la existencia de una erupción inminente. Pero hoy mismo el Gobierno de Canarias ha reconocido que no se descarta un nuevo proceso eruptivo.

La situación en la isla sigue siendo la de días anteriores: inquietud mezclada con una relativa y obligada normalidad. Las dos medidas más drásticas tomadas por las autoridades -el cierre del túnel de los Roquillos y el desalojo de La Restinga- fueron levantadas hace días y persiste la prohibición de pescar o realizar actividades de recreo en torno a la zona de la erupción. En cambio sobre la zona tocada por la mancha volcánica -que ocupa ya dos tercios de la costa- solo existe la recomendación genérica de no bañarse ni consumir productos pescados en dichas aguas.

La Consejería de Sanidad del Gobierno de Canarias constituyó precisamente ayer un grupo de seguimiento de la situación generada en El Hierro en el que se integran los Jefes de Servicio de Seguridad Alimentaria, Epidemiología y Prevención, Promoción de la Salud y Sanidad Ambiental con el fin de supervisar todos los datos disponibles sobre calidad del aire, vigilancia epidemiológica, aguas de baño, aguas de consumo y alimentos.

----------


## REEGE

La UME traslada material logístico a El Hierro para atender a los ciudadanos ante una posible erupción.
Europa Press  Hace 59 minutos.

La Unidad Militar de Emergencias, a petición de la dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico de Canarias (PEVOLCA), ha trasladado a El Hierro material logístico que permitiría habilitar un albergue permanente que diera alojamiento a las personas que pudieran ser desalojadas ante una previsible erupción volcánica.

En concreto, la dotación de este albergue consiste en tiendas, comedor y servicios para 2.000 personas y complementará el que instalaría Cruz Roja, pudiendo alojar entre las 2.000 a 2.500 personas.

El material --que completa la dotación de la UME en la Isla en el marco del dispositivo preventivo de seguridad que se ha activado ante el fenómeno sismo-volcánico que se desarrolla desde el verano-- permanecerá almacenado en el acuartelamiento de Anatolio Fuertes (Valverde).

El transporte hasta la isla de El Hierro se va a realizar en dos viajes. En el primer traslado, que arriba esta noche al Puerto de La Estaca, se han utilizado 17 camiones, según ha informado la Consejería de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad del Gobierno de Canarias.

----------


## sergi1907

El Instituto Geográfico Nacional ha confirmado esta mañana a la dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico (Pevolca) un sismo de 4 grados de magnitud registrado a las 07.54 horas al noroeste de Frontera y localizado en el mar a 20 kilómetros de profundidad. Este sismo, que fue sentido por la población, se trata del sismo de mayor tamaño registrado en la isla después del comienzo de la erupción al Sur de La Restinga.

El Comité Director del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico (Pevolca), reunido el pasado lunes en El Hierro, confirmó un cambio en la sismicidad al norte de la isla que esta siendo valorada para establecer si hay posibilidad o no de una erupción en esa zona. 

En este sentido, el grupo de trabajo del Comité Científico se ha referido a una sismicidad que se produce a 20-26 kilómetros de profundidad, asociada a un posible mecanismo de realimentación magmática del proceso eruptivo en curso. 

Asimismo, establecen otro escenario a 10-15 kilómetros que sí podría valorarse como precursor de una nueva erupción. De todas formas, advierten de que todavía es pronto para hacer una previsión, dado que la aceleración de la sismicidad a esa profundidad, más somera, no está produciendo un incremento de la deformación. La deformación tendría que aportar en los próximos días evidencias que permitieran asegurar que se produciría una nuevo foco de emisión en el norte, apuntan los expertos. 

Por otro lado, la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), a petición de la dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico de Canarias (Pevolca), ha trasladado a El Hierro material logístico que permitiría habilitar un albergue permanente que diera alojamiento a las personas que pudieran ser desalojadas ante una previsible erupción volcánica. 

En concreto, la dotación de este albergue consiste en tiendas, comedor y servicios para 2.000 personas y complementará el que instalaría Cruz Roja, pudiendo alojar entre las 2.000 a 2.500 personas. 

El material --que completa la dotación de la UME en la isla en el marco del dispositivo preventivo de seguridad que se ha activado ante el fenómeno sismo-volcánico que se desarrolla desde el verano-- permanecerá almacenado en el acuartelamiento de Anatolio Fuertes (Valverde). 

El transporte hasta la isla de El Hierro se va a realizar en dos viajes. En el primer traslado, que arriba esta noche al Puerto de La Estaca, se han utilizado 17 camiones, según ha informado la Consejería de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad del Gobierno de Canarias.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/pano...magnitud/mayor

----------


## F. Lázaro

Uff, como está el percal...

Cada vez los "cebollazos" son más grandes, el último, según el IGN de 4.4º (3.8 para el EMSC), y la señal de Tremor, parece que va en aumento.



Desde la última vez que miré la gráfica me da la impresión de que la amplitud de la señal de Tremor ha aumentado.

----------


## Luján

> Uff, como está el percal...
> 
> Cada vez los "cebollazos" son más grandes, el último, según el IGN de 4.4º (3.8 para el EMSC), y la señal de Tremor, parece que va en aumento.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Desde la última vez que miré la gráfica me da la impresión de que la amplitud de la señal de Tremor ha aumentado.


Sí que ha aumentado. Esto significa que está saliendo de nuevo tanto magma como al principio.

Podría tener algo que ver con los nuevos seísmos, que podrían ser una nueva burbuja de magma que está alimentando la cámara magmática preexistente de la que se nutre el volcán.

Por otro lado, los terremotos de esta nueva serie son más profundos que los primeros de la anterior, y también más intensos, por lo que yo pienso que se trata de una nueva burbuja de magma que bien podría salir por donde está saliendo la anterior (la ruta más fácil, pues ya está abierta, o bien por cualquier lado, pero teniendo en cuenta que de los tres rifts (dorsales de crecimiento) de El Hierro, la más activa es la S, será por ahí por donde salga, si sale.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_9/Tes

Un estudio de la Universidad de Barcelona detecta que el magma es de baja densidad

E. DE B. - Madrid - 02/11/2011


El magma emitido por la erupción del volcán que se formó al sur de la isla de El Hierro parece una mezcla de dos tipos, según un estudio de los piroclastos realizado por Domingo Gimeno, del departamento de Geoquímica, Petrología y Prospección Geológica de la Facultad de Geología de la Universidad de Barcelona.

El análisis ha detectado dos tipos de emisiones fluidas: una negra o verde oscura, de tipo basanítico, y otra blancuzca, denominada riolítica. Ambos tipos de magma se mezclaron al aflorar, algo que, según los autores del trabajo, no es raro.

La importancia del estudio radica en el magma del último tipo. El denominadioo riolítico es menos denso, está más capilarizado, y tiene una elevada capacidad explosiva. esto quiere decir, según el catedrático, que la probabilidad de una deflagración era mayor de la estimada. Lógicamente, si el tipo de erupción es más violenta, los riesgos potenciales son mayores, ya que hay más peligro de que se lance material al aire.

El estudio se ha hecho con unas muestras de magma que se encontraron flotando a unos dos kilómetros al sur de La Restinga. Llegaron a la universidad el 27 de octubre, y se considera que fueron recogidos de alta mar entre el 22 y el 25 del mes pasado. La muestra "llega seca y desagregada en diferentes piezas de dimensiones centimétricas", indica el estudio.

Aparte de este resultado, los expertos se extrañan de que nadie antes haya hecho este estudio, ya que "el grado de cristalinidad de las rocas formadas en el curso de la erupción" influye "definitivamente en la explosividad y, por tanto, en el peligro volcánico asociado". Y recuerdan que "muchas de las universidades públicas españolas y diferentes centros del CSIC" cuentan con material y personal preparado para hacer este tipo de análisis, que ellos han realizado para el Ayuntamiento de El Pinar, en la isla de El Hierro. Aunque indican que dado su carácter de centro público han realizado el estudio gratis.

Además, llevan la contraria sobre el tipo de erupción, que según este trabajo no puede ser de tipo surtseyano (muy explosivas por la cantidad de vapor de agua que se genera), "que es el escenario propuesto por la comisión de seguimiento científica".

----------


## Luján

> * Además, llevan la contraria sobre el tipo de erupción, que según este trabajo no puede ser de tipo surtseyano (muy explosivas por la cantidad de vapor de agua que se genera), "que es el escenario propuesto por la comisión de seguimiento científica"*.


POR FIN!!!!!!!


Por fin algún científico decente dice a las claras lo que hay.

Menuda panda de imbéciles hay en el PEVOLCA. Vaya forma de asustar a la gente con supuestas explosiones, como la de Surtsey. ¿Serán delirios de grandeza, o más bien intereses (no tan) ocultos?

Sin siquiera haber hecho el estudio de los fragmentos (por cierto, que vergüenza que no se sepa cuándo se recogieron), era claro que en El Hierro no iba a suceder lo de Surtsey, por varias razones. Entre otras:

1- El tipo de magma que aflora en Islandia es diferente del de Canarias. Este es más fluido y menos explosivo (contiene menos gases disueltos) que aquél.
2- El caudal de magma es considerablemente menor en El Hierro que en Surtsey, lo que favorece el rápido enfriamiento del material expulsado.


Personalmente creo que en el Hierro pasará más bien lo que se ve en este video:



En vez de esto:

----------


## Luján

Primeras imágenes en video del volcán. Más bien de sus alrededores, no sea que los aparatitos se estropeen si se les acerca mucho al cono.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_8/Tes

Los vecinos de La Restinga perciben largas vibraciones de la tierra, como si el fenómeno conocido como tremor volcánico fuera sentido.- El Cabildo informa a los habitantes de la isla de que por el momento no prevé ninguna evacuación

RAFAEL MÉNDEZ - Madrid - 03/11/2011


El tremor volcánico, señal característica del movimiento de magma, se está disparando en El Hierro. La gráfica que ofrece hoy en su página web el Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) muestra un aumento respecto a ayer. Los vecinos de La Restinga, al sur de la isla, han notado incluso dos movimientos de tierra muy prolongados, como si el tremor fuera sentido. Fernando Gutiérrez, presidente de la cofradía de pescadores de la localidad, ha explicado: "Ha habido dos movimientos muy, muy largos, de más de 30 segundos cada uno. Yo pensé que era una máquina en la calle por todo lo que duraba".

La dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico de Canarias (Pevolca) ha comunicado a los vecinos que el tremor "está asociado a una dinámica de pulsos discontinuos" del fenómeno. En un comunicado, señala que "Protección Civil y los científicos analizan conjuntamente en estos momentos estas señales para, si se diera una situación de riesgo para la población, tomar las medidas oportunas". Los 600 habitantes de La Restinga ya fueron desalojados aunque luego se les permitió regresar a casa. Al respecto, el Cabildo ha informado a los residentes en El Hierro de que, por el momento, no prevé ninguna evacuación.

El aumento del tremor, unido a la creciente emisión de CO2 desde el edificio volcánico y al aumento de los seísmos -19 de diversa magnitud entre la pasada medianoche y las 9.07 de hoy-, forman un cuadro claro: erupción. El problema es que localizar la fuente del tremor es complicado -al contrario que un seísmo que es un solo punto-. Así que los científicos no saben si la isla está ante una reactivación de la erupción que ya apareció bajo el mar frente a La Restinga en octubre pasado, si se trata de una nueva fisura en el norte, frente al municipio de Frontera, o si incluso los dos focos están alineados y pertenecen a una misma fractura. Lo que es evidente es que tras la primera erupción cesaron los terremotos y bajó el tremor, pero en la última semana se han reproducido los mismos indicios que se dieron en El Hierro antes de la primera erupción. La crisis vulcanológica no ha terminado.

----------


## Luján

Sí que ha aumentado la señal, sí:


cuando al inicio era:


y durante un tiempo fue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que si ha aumentado dice...
Joe macho, como viene la cosa.

----------


## ben-amar

¿¿Que si hay movimiento?? a todos los niveles:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_8/Tes

Algunos vecinos de La Restinga empiezan a abandonar sus casas pese a que no se ha ordenado la evacuación

RAFAEL MÉNDEZ - Madrid - 03/11/2011

La dirección general Protección Civil y Emergencias del ministerio del Interior ha "prealertado" a los miembros del Comité Estatal de Coordinación de Riesgo Volcánico que sigue la evolución de la situación sísmica en la Isla de El Hierro.

Esta "prealerta", según fuentes de Protección Civil, supone que dichos miembros están disponibles para reunirse con urgencia en función de la evolución de los acontecimientos, con el objeto de preparar sus respectivas áreas de competencia ante una posible movilización de recursos. Los 600 habitantes de La Restinga ya fueron desalojados aunque luego se les permitió regresar a casa. Al respecto, el Cabildo ha informado a los residentes en El Hierro de que, por el momento, no prevé ninguna evacuación. Sin embargo, los vecinos están en alerta desde las cinco de la madrugada y algunos han empezado a abandonar sus casas.

No obstante, el tremor volcánico, señal característica del movimiento de magma, se está disparando en El Hierro. La gráfica que ofrece hoy en su página web el Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) muestra un aumento respecto a ayer. Los vecinos de La Restinga, al sur de la isla, han notado incluso dos movimientos de tierra muy prolongados, como si el tremor fuera sentido. Fernando Gutiérrez, presidente de la cofradía de pescadores de la localidad, ha explicado: "Ha habido dos movimientos muy, muy largos, de más de 30 segundos cada uno. Yo pensé que era una máquina en la calle por todo lo que duraba".

La dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico de Canarias (Pevolca) ha comunicado a los vecinos que el tremor "está asociado a una dinámica de pulsos discontinuos" del fenómeno. En un comunicado, señala que "Protección Civil y los científicos analizan conjuntamente en estos momentos estas señales para, si se diera una situación de riesgo para la población, tomar las medidas oportunas".

El aumento del tremor, unido a la creciente emisión de CO2 desde el edificio volcánico y al aumento de los seísmos -19 de diversa magnitud entre la pasada medianoche y las 9.07 de hoy-, forman un cuadro claro: erupción. El problema es que localizar la fuente del tremor es complicado -al contrario que un seísmo que es un solo punto-. Así que los científicos no saben si la isla está ante una reactivación de la erupción que ya apareció bajo el mar frente a La Restinga en octubre pasado, si se trata de una nueva fisura en el norte, frente al municipio de Frontera, o si incluso los dos focos están alineados y pertenecen a una misma fractura. Lo que es evidente es que tras la primera erupción cesaron los terremotos y bajó el tremor, pero en la última semana se han reproducido los mismos indicios que se dieron en El Hierro antes de la primera erupción. La crisis vulcanológica no ha terminado.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie.../Tes#despiece1

La erupción volcánica submarina en El Hierro ha afectado a unas 96 especies de fauna marina y no se ha detectado vida en un radio de 1,5 millas alrededor del foco eruptivo,

según informa el Cabildo de la isla.

Entre los animales afectados no se encuentran los pelágicos de alta movilidad, como los medregales, las mantas, los túnidos, los alfonsiños y tampoco los zifios, que se han trasladado a la zona de Las Playas, menos afectada por la erupción, añade la corporación insular.

Los análisis de los efectos de la erupción en la fauna marina han sido realizados por biólogos de la Universidad de La Laguna y del Instituto Oceanográfico de Canarias. Los científicos entienden que las especies de crecimiento rápido responderán mejor en el proceso de recuperación y más difícil lo tendrán las de crecimiento más lento y más territoriales.

Por otra parte, la mancha en el Mar de Las Calmas no está siendo dispersada y se produce sedimentación, por lo que se teme por el sustrato marino, indica el Cabildo herreño.

EFE

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sí que ha aumentado la señal, sí:


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Pedazo de amplitud que tiene ya la señal  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

El volcán ese submarino tiene que estar echando más lava que Iznájar soltando agua con todos los desagües abiertos  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Pues el aumento del tremor volcánico se debe, posiblemente, al aumento de la cantidad de magma saliente, o a su composición algo más gaseosa que al principio.

En el siguiente vídeo puede verse la alineación de los focos eruptivos (5) típica de las erupciones fisurales que conforman la mayoría de las erupciones canarias y la totalidad de las históricas.




Aquí algunas fotografías: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cabildoelhierro/

----------


## sergi1907

El peligro de una nueva erupción volcánica ha hecho que se proceda a la evacuación del municipio de La Restinga en El Hierro.

El pueblo pesquero de La Restinga, en el sur de la isla canaria de El Hierro, ha sido desalojado por segunda vez debido a que la erupción volcánica submarina que en octubre se abrió paso cerca de sus costas parece que se acerca a tierra. 

 Los aproximadamente 250 vecinos que estaban en La Restinga en una reunión con Juan Miguel Padrón, alcalde de El Pinar, del que depende administrativamente el pueblo pesquero, fueron advertidos para que se concentrasen en el campo de fútbol para abandonar el pueblo de forma ordenada. 

 En el campo de fútbol esperaban efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), y algunos vecinos se irán a casas de amigos o familiares o a las viviendas que muchos de ellos tienen en El Pinar, que está a quince kilómetros, mientras que otros serán alojados en la residencia de estudiantes de Valverde. 

 El director general de Seguridad y Emergencias del Gobierno canario, Juan Manuel Santana, en declaraciones a Televisión Canaria, ha manifestado que la evacuación se ha producido de forma tranquila. 

Segunda evacuación en menos de un mes
 La primera evacuación de La Restinga se produjo el 12 de octubre, dos días después de comenzar la erupción volcánica submarina, y los vecinos no regresaron para pernoctar hasta el 21 del mismo mes. 

 El segundo desalojo de La Restinga se ha llevado a cabo como medida preventiva porque en la zona se han observado columnas de vapor con ceniza, ha informado el Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico de Canarias (Pevolca) . 

 El alcalde de El Pinar, Juan Miguel Padrón, que se enteró del nuevo desalojo cuando estaba en La Restinga reunido con vecinos para hablar de la situación económica del pueblo como consecuencia de la erupción volcánica submarina, ha manifestado que en el pueblo había entre 250 y 300 vecinos. 

 En La Restinga residen en torno a 600 personas, pero muchas de ellas no había regresado desde que se produjo el primer desalojo, ya que tiene temor, ha declarado el alcalde de El Pinar. 

 Una vez que los vecinos abandonaron La Restinga la Guardia Civil ha establecido un control en la zona del cruce de Tacorón para evitar la entrada, al igual que en el primer desalojo. 

 Este desalojo se produce un día después de que aumentase la magnitud de los movimientos sísmicos, si bien el mayor, de 4,4 en la escala de Richter, se registró en la zona del municipio de Frontera, en el norte de la isla. 

 Debido al aumento de la magnitud de los sismos el Pevolca ha acordado el cierre del túnel de Los Roquillos, que une los municipios de Valverde y Frontera, así como diversos tramos de varias carreteras del segundo, el Lagartario y el Ecomuseo.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/nacio...63871_305.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡Qué velocidad de reacción! No me dado tiempo ni en ponerla yo. Buenos os dejo el tremor, que está muy amplio:



Y esta espectacular foto, que he sacado de abc.es:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mama... como viene el "bicho" empujando por abajo.

Esto sí que se empieza a parecerse más a un Surtsey II y no lo de antes, aunque todavía dista bastante de aquel acontecimiento.

Por cierto, según veo, puede que la intensidad sísmica sigue incrementándose:




> http://www.abc.es/20111105/ciencia/a...111051619.html
> 
> [...]
> 
> María José Blanco, del Instituto Geográfico Nacional, explicó que el terremoto de 4,4 grados de ayer se sintió más porque su epicentro estaba más cerca de la tierra y* abrió la posibilidad de que la marca se supere en las próximas horas, con movimientos de 4,5 y 4,6 grados en la escala Richter.*

----------


## Luján

> Mama... como viene el "bicho" empujando por abajo.
> 
> Esto sí que se empieza a parecerse más a un Surtsey II y no lo de antes, aunque todavía dista bastante de aquel acontecimiento.
> 
> Por cierto, según veo, puede que la intensidad sísmica sigue incrementándose:


¡¡CANARIAS NO ES ISLANDIA!!

Es muy poco probable que se produzca algo como en Surtsey. Primero, por la cantidad de magma. Segundo, por su composición.

Ya lo puse unos mensajes más arriba http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...9082#post79082

La nueva serie sísmica tiene mucho que ver con la anterior, salvo que son más profundos y fuertes, pero también se están desplazando hacia el SE, por lo que da la impresión de que este nuevo aporte de magma va a salir por donde mismo, o muy cerca. En ninguna de las erupciones históricas de Canarias, ni en las que se han datado radiométricamente se va visto dos focos eruptivos independientes o separados muchos kilómetros.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y además, los volcanes de Islandia son de límite entre placas, o dorsal océanica. Y Canarias es un punto caliente, más o menos. Quiero decir que nos es por borde de placas.

----------


## Luján

> Y además, los volcanes de Islandia son de límite entre placas, o dorsal océanica. Y Canarias es un punto caliente, *más o menos*. Quiero decir que nos es por borde de placas.


De más o menos nada. Canarias es un punto caliente intraplaca *SÍ o SÍ*.

También existen puntos calientes en borde de placa, como Islandia y Azores, por ejemplo.

Precisamente, que sea un punto caliente intraplaca es lo que diferencia el volcanismo canario del de Islandia.

----------


## ben-amar

Las emisiones de CO2 cuadruplican las habituales y alcanzan el máximo desde que empezó la crisis.- Nuevo seísmo de 3,9 de magnitud en el norte.- Un 5% de la población de la isla ha sido desplazado por el fenómeno.- Las autoridades mantienen la evacuación

EMILIO DE BENITO | El Pinar 06/11/2011

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_3/Tes

----------


## REEGE

*El agua sobre el volcán ,11 grados más caliente.*  

Santa Cruz de Tenerife, 7 nov (EFE).- Científicos del Instituto Tecnológico y de Energías Renovables (ITER) de Tenerife han detectado una diferencia de más de 11 grados centígrados entre la temperatura del agua en el Mar de las Calmas y la del sur de La Restinga, donde se observa la erupción volcánica submarina en El Hierro.

----------


## Luján

Como portavoz oficial de las instituciones que están estudiando la erupción de el Hierro, el Gobierno de Canarias, a través de la Dirección General de Seguridad y Emergencia, ha abierto una web en la que ponen todas las notas de prensa relacionadas con el hecho, así como algunos vídeos e imágenes tan espectaculares como la que pongo a continuación:



La web: http://www.gobcan.es/dgse/noticias_sismo_hierro.html
Imágenes: http://www.gobcan.es/dgse/imagenes.html
Vídeos: http://www.gobcan.es/dgse/videos.html

----------


## Luján

Desde las 22:50 (aprox.) hora canaria de ayer, parece que la actividad magmática ha descendido, al notarse un claro descenso de la amplitud de onda del tremor sísmico:


Y parece que hoy sigue en niveles moderados, similares a los del comienzo de la erupción:

----------


## Comizo

Muy interesante el seguimiento.
Leo con atención todo lo que poneis, porque yo de volcanes y terremotos sé lo mismo que los dos candidatos del debate de ayer de gestionar un país: nada.

----------


## ben-amar

Un par de burbujas masivas lanzan chorros de agua de hasta 20 metros

EMILIO DE BENITO - La Restinga - 08/11/2011
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_10/Tes

Algunos medios locales la llaman ya la boca de san Borondón en honor a la isla mitológica canaria que aparece y desaparece para confundir a los marineros. Y acaba de hacer mención a su nombre. A las 17.00 (hora peninsular) la boca del volcán submarino más cercana a La restinga, al sur de la isla de El Hierro, se manifestó en su forma más llamativa: una enorme burbuja que rompió arrojando agua y cenizas a una altura que los testigos cifran en más de 20 metros. A las 18.10, es proceso se repitió con menor intensidad.

Es un proceso similar al del sábado, y que obligó a desalojar la población. Aunque su significado, desde un punto de vista puramente científico, no está claro. Según explicó el lunes la directora en Canarias del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN), María José Blanco, no implica que la boca haya subido o que el volcán haya entrado en una nueva fase. Eso sí, después de la segunda burbuja un intenso olor a huevo podrido, señal de que hay azufre en el aire, llegó a los curiosos que observaban el fenómeno desde un alto a dos kilómetros del foco.

Quienes sí pueden notar las consecuencias de las explosiones son los habitantes de La Restinga. El miércoles debía revisarse su situación y decidirse si pueden volver a sus casas. Pero con esta actividad, parece dudoso. No es que las concentraciones de azufre o de otros gases (sobre todo CO2) sean peligrosas, pero si una de esas burbujas llevara otros compuestos o lanzara cenizas, habría peligro para la población.

Vídeo: fuerte erupción marina junto a la isla de El Hierro

----------


## ben-amar

ENTREVISTA: JUAN MANUEL SANTANA Director general de Seguridad y Emergencias de Canarias
"El proceso puede durar meses"

EMILIO DE BENITO - Valverde - 08/11/2011

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_16/Tes

----------


## Luján

> Un par de burbujas masivas lanzan chorros de agua de hasta 20 metros
> 
> EMILIO DE BENITO - La Restinga - 08/11/2011
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_10/Tes
> 
> [...]
> Vídeo: fuerte erupción marina junto a la isla de El Hierro


Si lo que se ve en el vídeo son 20m, yo soy astronauta.




> ENTREVISTA: JUAN MANUEL SANTANA Director general de Seguridad y Emergencias de Canarias
> "El proceso puede durar meses"
> 
> EMILIO DE BENITO - Valverde - 08/11/2011
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_16/Tes


¿Meses? y años. Timanfaya duró 7 años.

Por cierto (del artículo de El País:



> ¿No es un poco tarde para plantearse eso? Santana es consciente de que  ha habido críticas, por ejemplo por la tardanza en enviar el buque del  Instituto Onceanográfico Ramón Margalef. "Nuestras actuaciones son  subsidiarias de los que los científicos ponen y van demandando, y  entonces vemos si se lo podemos facilitar. Cuando el comité científico  planteó la venida del Ramón Margalef se solicitó, y me consta que se  preparó y envió a la mayor velocidad posible". Además, "si hubiese  estado antes no habría hecho nada nuevo. No hubiera podido tomar  imágenes, y de hecho ahora tampoco. Pero está realizando mediciones por  batimetría en el norte y el sur", explica.


Estoy convencido, porque así somos los científicos, que se pidió un buque mucho antes de lo que los políticos dicen que se pidió.

Y es de vergüenza que tengan a uno de los mejores y el más moderno BIO español haciendo unas simples batimetrías. ¿Qué pasa? ¿Les da miedo que el robotito se estropee? Jo**r!!! que se diseñó para usarlo, no para llevarlo de aquí para allá en el barco!!!

Vamos, es como tener un Saturno V (el cohete que llevó al hombre a la luna) y sólo encenderlo para asar unas chuletas.

Las imágenes que el IEO ha publicado de la inmersión del Liropus2000 son de niño chico. Ni siquiera se acercaron al foco de emisión. Y no será porque no se puede. Youtube está lleno de vídeos de erupciones submarinas tomadas de mucho más cerca, ¡¡¡¡¡¡incluso tomadas por buceadores!!!!!!

Pero claro, no son científicos españoles. Eso lo explica todo. Aquí se pide material para decir "qué buenos somos que tenemos lo mejor de lo mejor" pero luego, en dos años, está en la chatarra porque hay que hacerle sitio en el almacén a los nuevos cacharros que sólo saldrán de allí para la foto de rigor y, dos años después, para la chatarra.

SEÑORES POLÍTICOS, HAGAN CASO DE LOS CIENTÍFICOS DE VERDAD. NO DE ESOS QUE SE CAMBIAN (en canarias la verdad es que no hace falta cambiar, basta con ponerse una) LA CHAQUETA SEGÚN SOPLE EL VIENTO Y SE DEDICAN A ALABAR GESTIONES DEFICIENTES PARA DESPUÉS PODER PEDIR TRASTOS QUE NO SE USAN.

----------


## ben-amar

Cabe suponer que las burbujas de 20 metros no sean esas.
A lo demas: Lujan, es un politico y pide a los politicos, no se va a poner a mal con ellos; es mas facil decir que los cientificos no demandan mas medios.

----------


## Luján

> Cabe suponer que las burbujas de 20 metros no sean esas.
> A lo demas: Lujan, es un politico y pide a los politicos, no se va a poner a mal con ellos; es mas facil decir que los cientificos no demandan mas medios.


Ya, pero mi comentario va más allá de este Juan Manuel Santana.

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:antena3.com*
La mayor erupción volcánica en El Hierro vista hasta ahora alcanza los 25 metros de alto.

El Hierro ha vivido la mayor erupción volcánica vista hasta ahora. La burbuja que provocó la explosión alcanzó los cien metros de diámetro y una altura de unos 25 metros.

El aumento de la mancha pone en alerta a los vecinos de La Restingaantena3.com  |  El Hierro  | Actualizado el 09/11/2011 a las 13:47 horas 

La costa de La Restinga estaba llena de observadores, curiosos y periodistas poco después de las 16.00h de la tarde. Todos pudieron ver en el mar de Las Calmas como se generaba una burbuja de unos 25 metros de altura. Inmediatamente un intenso olor a azufre invadió todo el puerto.

Nada más producirse el acontecimiento despegó un helicóptero repleto de científicos que pudieron constatar las verdaderas dimensiones de lo que acababa de producirse. La burbuja, que dejaba una mancha oscura en la zona tenía unos 100 metros de diámetro. Todo esto ocurría en el sur de la isla, en La Restinga, mientras que en el norte, en Frontera, se desencadenaba una serie de temblores de pequeña magnitud.


Ver el video que es muy interesante:http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...110900055.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Se sabe a qué profundidad están ocurriendo estas explosiones?

Si llega a ser cierto eso de que se ha levantado 20 metros... no debe andar ya muy abajo no?  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Se sabe a qué profundidad están ocurriendo estas explosiones?
> 
> Si llega a ser cierto eso de que se ha levantado 20 metros... no debe andar ya muy abajo no?


Las últimas indicaciones decían que a más de -170m. Habrá subido algo más.

De todos modos.... ¿COMO COJ****S VAN A SABER LA PROFUNDIDAD ACTUAL SI EL RAMÓN MARGALEF ESTÁ DE "VACACIONES" HACIENDO BATIMETRÍAS AL OTRO LADO DE LA ISLA?

----------


## Luján

> Las últimas indicaciones decían que a más de -170m. Habrá subido algo más.
> 
> De todos modos.... ¿COMO COJ****S VAN A SABER LA PROFUNDIDAD ACTUAL SI EL RAMÓN MARGALEF ESTÁ DE "VACACIONES" HACIENDO BATIMETRÍAS AL OTRO LADO DE LA ISLA?


Tengo que corregirme a mí mismo, pero mi queja sigue siendo válida, pues es la información que dieron ayer los responsables de gestionar esta crisis.

En http://www.localizatodo.com/mapa/ pudo verse esta mañana la localización de muchos, muchísimos buques casi en tiempo real. Entre ellos se encuentra el Ramón Margalef que, actualmente, está haciendo noche en el puerto de Los Cristianos en Tenerife, al que llegó ayer tarde tras salir del puerto de La Estaca en El Hierro a eso de las 11:00 CET y pasar por la zona de la erupción al menos unas 4 horas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> pasar por la zona de la erupción al menos unas 4 horas.


Pero vamos, no creo que tampoco hiciera mucho trabajo de investigación por allí. Dirán que no se quieren acercar mucho al foco de la erupción, no sea que salte una burbuja de esas y pille al barco en todo el medio, o que el agua está muy caliente y no quieren lanzar ninguna cámara o vehículo submarino no sea que se estropee  :Mad: 

Por cierto, llegado el caso de que el BIO no pudiera operar por el peligro de esas explosiones y esas burbujas... ¿se podrían obtener imágenes del volcán submarino mediante dispositivos infrarrojos de barrido frontal (FLIR)? Si fuera posible, la Armada tiene medios más que suficientes para poder obtener imágenes de este tipo, por ejemplo, los helicópteros Seahawk de la Armada llevan torreta FLIR con la que poder obtener imágenes infrarrojas.

----------


## Luján

> Pero vamos, no creo que tampoco hiciera mucho trabajo de investigación por allí. Dirán que no se quieren acercar mucho al foco de la erupción, no sea que salte una burbuja de esas y pille al barco en todo el medio, o que el agua está muy caliente y no quieren lanzar ninguna cámara o vehículo submarino no sea que se estropee 
> 
> Por cierto, llegado el caso de que el BIO no pudiera operar por el peligro de esas explosiones y esas burbujas... ¿se podrían obtener imágenes del volcán submarino mediante dispositivos infrarrojos de barrido frontal (FLIR)? Si fuera posible, la Armada tiene medios más que suficientes para poder obtener imágenes de este tipo, por ejemplo, los helicópteros Seahawk de la Armada llevan torreta FLIR con la que poder obtener imágenes infrarrojas.


No sé. Será que no quieren estropear el equipo, ¡que es nuevo, hombre!

En cuanto a los infrarrojos, creo que no es una solución. De infrarrojos no sé mucho, pero creo que su poder de penetración no es muy alto. Lo que aparece en las películas que ven con infrarrojos a través de las paredes es mentira. Quizás con microondas sí. O con sonar de barrido lateral, así no tendrían que acercarse al foco. Pero vamos, con el buque a una segura media milla (unos 900m) del foco, el Liropus2000 tiene cable suficiente para acercarse por el fondo algo más al cráter, y poder tomar imágenes de la salida de lava, no de la materia en suspensión o de la ceniza depositada en el lecho.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Anoche, a las 00:20 horas hora local, frente a la costa de Frontera, se produjo un terremoto de *4.6º en la escala de Ritcher*, que llegó a alcanzar *grado IV-V en Frontera*, dejándose sentir en toda la provincia de Santa Cruz de Tenerife, según los datos publicados en la web del IGN.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...-28-de-oc.html

El equipo de científicos que están a bordo del buque Ramón Margalef han observado el "rápido" crecimiento del volcán submarino

Vida | 10/11/2011 - 13:35h

Madrid. (EP).- *El volcán submarino de El Hierro ha emitido un volumen de unos 5,5 Hm3 de materiales entre los días 24 y 28 de octubre, según han determinado investigadores del Instituto Español de Oceanografía (IEO).*

El equipo de científicos del IEO que están a bordo del buque Ramón Margalef, han observado el "rápido" crecimiento del volcán submarino de El Hierro gracias a varios mapas realizados a lo largo de distintos días.

Así, el IEO ha realizado un mapa de la morfología de la zona el 24 de octubre, 14 días después de que comenzara la erupción y posteriormente cuatro días después ha representado la misma zona, en la que se observa "un crecimiento considerable tanto del cono como de la colada volcánica".

*Lava de El Hierro, en Barcelona*


_Lava de El Hierro que se podrá ver en Expominer, de Fira de Barcelona_

Expominer, Salón Internacional de Minerales, Fósiles y Joyería de Fira de Barcelona, presenta entre los días 11 y 13 de noviembre la mayor colección de minerales, fósiles, joyas y gemas que se pueda reunir en estos momentos en España.

La 33ª edición del certamen tendrá un protagonista destacado: El Hierro. El público asistente podrá ver las primeras muestras de magma proveniente de la erupción submarina que comenzó a principios del mes de octubre y todavía sigue en marcha.

----------


## Luján

http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/no....htm&id=144668




> *Un sismo de magnitud 4.6 es sentido ampliamente por la población de El Hierro*
> 
> 
>                       11-11-2011 ... 06:36  -  Consejería de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad
>                                              A las 0:20 horas, el  Instituto Geográfico Nacional ha registrado un sismo de magnitud 4.6,  localizado al NW de Frontera a 21 kilómetros de profundidad, con una  intensidad de IV-V.
> 
> Este movimiento que  ha sido sentido ampliamente sentido por la población no ha provocado  ningún daño salvo algunos desprendimientos en la carretera de la Cumbre,  a la altura de la curva de Los Castaños, que obligó a cerrar un carril a  la circulación en esa zona. A las 2:00 horas se restableció la  normalidad.
> 
> Asimismo y según los datos  provisionales del IGN, durante esta madrugada se han registrado dos  sismos más, sentidos por la población.  El ocurrido a las 0:32 horas,  con magnitud 2.8; y a las 5:30 horas, uno de 3.1.
> ...



http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/no....htm&id=144688




> *El 1-1-2 recibió 29 llamadas procedentes de El Hierro, Tenerife y La Palma por el sismo de 4.6 de la pasada  noche*
> 
> 
>                       11-11-2011 ... 08:51  -  Consejería de Economía, Hacienda y Seguridad
>                                              El Centro Coordinador de  Emergencias y Seguridad (CECOES) 1-1-2 recibió 29 llamadas relacionadas  con el sismo de 4.6 registrado a las 0:20 horas.  24 de ellas provenían  de la población de la isla de El Hierro, cuatro desde diferentes  municipios de la zona sur de Tenerife  y una de Los Llanos de Aridane,  en La Palma. 
> 
> A las 0:20 horas, el  Instituto Geográfico Nacional registró un sismo de magnitud 4.6,  localizado al NW de Frontera a 21 kilómetros de profundidad, con una  intensidad de IV-V.
> 
> Este movimiento,  que fue sentido ampliamente por la población, no ha provocado ningún  daño salvo algunos desprendimientos en la carretera de la Cumbre, a la  altura de la curva de Los Castaños, que obligó a cerrar un carril a la  circulación en esa zona. A las 2:00 horas se restableció la normalidad.
> ...



Los datos del terremoto: http://www.01.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/vo...1111925&zona=2

Las gráficas:
Espectro sismómetro de El Hierro:

Espectro sismógrafo Las Cañadas:


forma de onda Las Cañadas:

Forma de onda sismómetro La Gomera:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_6/Tes

El Cabildo pone cámaras para seguir el proceso en el sur y las instalará en el norte

EMILIO DE BENITO - Valverde - 11/11/2011


La probabilidad de una erupción volcánica al norte de la isla de El Hierro "gana peso". La afirmación de la directora del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) en Canarias, María José Blanco, al término de la reunión del Plan de Emergencias Volcánicas de Canarias (Pevolca) ha abierto otro posible escenario. Y ha añadido un ápice más de inquietud.

El riesgo sigue siendo muy bajo, y siempre ha estado dentro de las posibilidades que manejan los científicos, pero el matiz en el discurso de Blanco, siempre muy comedida en sus declaraciones, es un cambio en la férrea política informativa que se sigue en esta crisis.

Dos son las causas que Blanco ha dado del aumento del peligro. La primera, la actividad sísmica al norte de la isla, que llegó a su máximo a las 00.20 GMT (una hora más en la península) con un terremoto de 4,6 -el máximo registrado hasta ahora- que se sintió incluso en las vecinas islas de La Palma y Tenerife. El otro es la medición de la deformación de la corteza terrestre, que va en aumento en el fondo marino al norte de la isla, frente a la zona de El Golfo.

También se mantiene, aunque con menos probabilidades, la posibilidad de que se abra una nueva boca en tierra firme.

Mientras, al sur de la isla, las bocas del volcán fisural siguen activas, pero de una manera que no se percibe desde la orilla. Precisamente esta mañana el Cabildo de El Hierro, con la colaboración tecnológica de Telefónica, ha instalado dos cámaras en La Restinga, una orientada a la población y otra hacia la zona donde en días pasados se han visto las burbujas producidas por los gases del volcán.

El presidente del Cabildo, Alpidio Armas, ha indicado que se trata de "abrir una ventana de El Hierro al mundo". El objetivo es que, dado que el volcán ha alterado profundamente la vida de la isla, usarlo como reclamo turístico. Las imágenes serán también grabadas, y puestas a disposición de los científicos, dijo María Ángeles Rodrigo, directora administrativa de Telefónica en Canarias. Rodrigo anunció que la segunda cámara será motorizada, para que se pueda enfocar al lugar exacto donde haya anomalías.

Otro síntoma de que los científicos -y las autoridades- no descartan que haya un proceso eruptivo al norte es que ya se están buscando emplazamientos para instalar cámaras en la zona. En cualquier caso, Blanco indicó que en esa costa el posible volcán submarino estaría más profundo que el de La Restinga, por lo que será difícil que se aprecie desde la costa.

Tanto Blanco como el director del Pevolca, Juan Manuel Santana, quitaron importancia al desencuentro que han tenido con el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), que ayer convocó una reunión para estudiar el caso de El Hierro. Santana indicó que el malestar del Gobierno canario se debió a que entendía que esa reunión de investigadores era "redundante" porque ya hay un comité científico en la isla liderado por el IGN que está trabajando sobre el terreno. Blanco recordó que todos los investigadores que han querido trabajar en la isla han recibido permiso. Solo se les pide que pongan en común sus hallazgos para ayudar en la toma de decisiones del Pevolca, sobre todo.

El aumento del riego en el norte tiene otro impacto: se ha llegado al nivel de sismicidad máxima prevista, por lo que no se eliminará ninguna de las medidas de protección civil adoptadas, especialmente la apertura del túnel que une Valverde con La Frontera, dijo Santana. Este añadió que precisamente ese es el límite de seguridad establecido para el túnel. En cambio, Blanco matizó que los edificios no corren peligro, ya que la aceleración que alcanzan los sismos, que son los que de verdad dañan las estructuras, es mucho menor que el mínimo fijado por el plan de seguridad sísmica de Canarias.

----------


## Luján

Sinceramente, no veo probable un segundo foco eruptivo tan separado del actual. Más bien veo que esta segunda serie sísmica está producida por una nueva burbua de magma, que está alimentanto al volcán ya existente. Esta es la razón por la que hay ciertas variaciones en cuanto a la intensidad de la señal de tremor sísmico y a la composición del magma saliente, que produce más o menos burbujeo.

----------


## Luján

De los doce científicos de la última foto de este documento http://www.ieo.es/apartar/ieoprensa/hierro/091111.pdf (informe del día 9/11 de la campaña del Ramón Margalef), conozco personalmente a cinco, profesores y alumnos (en mis tiempos) de la ULPGC.


¡¡Qué  rabia no estár allí!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Más bien veo que esta segunda serie sísmica está producida por una nueva burbua de magma, que está alimentanto al volcán ya existente.


No sé.

Lo que está claro es que cada vez se van produciendo terremotos de mayor intensidad, lo que claramente indica que cada vez hay más lava en la cámara magmática y cada vez está más presurizada. El problema podría ser que como siga habiendo más presión en la cámara, esperemos que no le de por despresurizarse de forma brusca, pues eso podría suponer una erupción mucho más violenta de lo que es en la actualidad o incluso que llegase a romper por otra boca diferente.

----------


## Luján

> No sé.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que cada vez se van produciendo terremotos de mayor intensidad, lo que claramente indica que cada vez hay más lava en la cámara magmática y cada vez está más presurizada. El problema podría ser que como siga habiendo más presión en la cámara, esperemos que no le de por despresurizarse de forma brusca, pues eso podría suponer una erupción mucho más violenta de lo que es en la actualidad o incluso que llegase a romper por otra boca diferente.


Eso podría pasar en otros sitios. En Canarias no. Y menos en El Hierro, isla aún joven en fase de construcción del edificio volcánico en escudo, con magmas poco viscosos y gaseosos que ejercen poca presión.

No descarto la apertura de una boca al norte, pero lo veo altamente improbable. Es una circunstancia que no se ha dado aún en Canarias. Al menos no se ha identificado por registros radiométricos ni históricos.

Ojo, que no es lo mismo una erupción fisural de gran longitud (Timanfaya) que dos erupciones (fisurales ambas, como no puede ser de otra manera) separadas tantos kilómetros e independientes entre sí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De los doce científicos de la última foto de este documento http://www.ieo.es/apartar/ieoprensa/hierro/091111.pdf (informe del día 9/11 de la campaña del Ramón Margalef), conozco personalmente a cinco, profesores y alumnos (en mis tiempos) de la ULPGC.
> 
> 
> *¡¡Qué  rabia no estár allí!!*


Bueno, no hay nada que no tenga arreglo.

Píllate el _acueducto de la Constitución-Inmaculada_ y puedes pasarte una semanita en El Hierro, a pie de campo observando los burbujeos y la mancha desde tierra sin la presión de estar trabajando en ello, y de paso, echas el rato allí con tus antiguos profesores y compañeros, así, a tu vuelta, nos traes noticias frescas in situ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

He encontrado esto, de el Cabildo de El Hierro, fotos, muy interesantes, desde luego:

Fotos de la erupción

----------


## Luján

> Bueno, no hay nada que no tenga arreglo.
> 
> Píllate el _acueducto de la Constitución-Inmaculada_ y puedes pasarte una semanita en El Hierro, a pie de campo observando los burbujeos y la mancha desde tierra sin la presión de estar trabajando en ello, y de paso, echas el rato allí con tus antiguos profesores y compañeros, así, a tu vuelta, nos traes noticias frescas in situ


Todo eso tiene un problema: No tengo días para coger el superpuente, y menos dinero para pagarme el billete de avión.

Eso sí, me he planteado acercarme un día durante mis vacaciones de año nuevo en casa, pero creo que mi madre, para los pocos días que estoy, no me dejará ir. Se me pegará más que una lapa a las rocas volcánicas de Canarias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Desde hace un par de días hay una webcam en directo, apuntando a la zona de erupción, aunque ahora parece que está mas calmado.

Os dejo la imágne de El Hierro, pero en todos los sismógrafos de las Islas, se siente.


Os dejo el enlace a la cámara:

WEBCAM

----------


## Luján

Desde hace poco hay en la web del IGN dedicada a El Hierro un nuevo apartado. El de informes, en el que se muestran los escuetos informas diarios del IGN respecto a la situación.

http://www.ign.es/ign/resources/volc...mesHIERRO.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y ahora que caigo, a lo tonto a lo tonto, pues como que lleva más de un mes expulsando magma ahí pa'rriba el bichaco.

----------


## Luján

> Y ahora que caigo, a lo tonto a lo tonto, pues como que lleva más de un mes expulsando magma ahí pa'rriba el bichaco.


Y lo que le queda...

El Teneguía fueron unos 20 días, pero Timanfaya..... como unos 7 años.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y lo que le queda...
> 
> El Teneguía fueron unos 20 días, *pero Timanfaya..... como unos 7 años*.


Joe, pues como se tire tanto tiempo es capaz de que salgo algo de ahí.
Eso sí, en la Isla va seguir repercutiendo negativamente. Sobre todo con los terremotos.

----------


## Luján

> Joe, pues como se tire tanto tiempo es capaz de que salgo algo de ahí.
> Eso sí, en la Isla va seguir repercutiendo negativamente. Sobre todo con los terremotos.


Los terremotos el único peligro es que haya algún desprendimiento. Lo que tiene que hacer el Cabildo es tener dos dedos de frente y capitalizar el hecho del volcán.

En Hawaii, que conviven con los volcanes mucho más a menudo que en Canarias están perfectamente acostumbrados y tienen a los volcanes com atractivo turístico de primera.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_9/Tes

Los piroclastos demuestran que el foco sigue activo

EMILIO DE BENITO | Madrid 15/11/2011


Puede entenderse como un saludo del volcán a los vecinos que han vuelto a vivir a La Restinga. El cono submarino ha lanzado material sólido (técnicamente llamado piroclastos) de más de un metro de longitud, "visibles en toda la isla", según han informado el Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) y el Plan de Emergencias Volcanológicas de Canarias (Pevolca). Es la última manifestación del proceso que lleva más de un mes frente a las costas del pueblo del sur de El Hierro.

Muchos vecinos pudieron ver el fenómeno. Aunque la vuelta de habitantes a las casas se está haciendo con cuentagotas (se calcula que más de la mitad de los 600 pobladores del enclave no volverán ya que la pesca y el buceo están prohibidos), el pueblo nunca ha estado deshabitado del todo. Hasta en los peores momentos se ha mantenido un retén del IGN y ha habido fuerzas de seguridad por la noche.

Como con otro procesos, los piroclastos no se pueden considerar síntoma de que el fenómeno vaya a evolucionar en uno u otro sentido. Los datos como el número de temblores, el tremor (el murmullo del magma) o la deformación de la corteza terrestre, que sí son predictivos, se mantienen en niveles habituales. De hecho, el número de sismos ha disminuido en los últimos día. Han pasado de 100 el día 8 a 33 el 14. el 15, a las 20.30, van 17.

Lo que tampoco se calma es la ebullición política. Ayer fue el presidente del Cabildo, Alpidio Armas (PSOE), quien criticó la gestión del Pevolca (que dirige Juan Manuel Padrón, de CC), por permitir ahora la apertura del túnel de Los Roquillos cuando sigue habiendo riesgo de sismos.


Material mágmico en la superficie

15-11-2011

Los piroclastos flotan sobre el agua.

----------


## perdiguera

Eso debe ser lo que se llama piedra pómez, que flota en el agua. Y por lo que se ve bastante calentito.

----------


## Luján

> Eso debe ser lo que se llama piedra pómez, que flota en el agua. Y por lo que se ve bastante calentito.


Realmente no. No son piedra pómez.

La piedra pómez tiene un origen diferente, también volcánico, pero proveniente de un tipo de magma diferente al que está saliendo en El Hierro. El magma que da origen a la pumita es más ácido, más diferenciado que el que está saliendo ahora en El Hierro.

Estos piroclastos flotan porque en su interior hay mucho gas y muy caliente. Una vez se enfríen, se hundirán. Además, la pumita no es el único material ígneo que flota. Algunos piroclastos de magmas básicos en erupciones estrombolianas también flotan. En Canarias se les llama picón (lapilli es el término científico). No todo el lapilli flota, pero sí una parte.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por la aclaración, ahora conozco algo más de las rocas eruptivas. ¿O no son eruptivas y son volcánicas?
Es que esto es un sin vivir.

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por la aclaración, ahora conozco algo más de las rocas eruptivas. ¿O no son eruptivas y son volcánicas?
> Es que esto es un sin vivir.


Se les suele denominar volcánicas, pues hay otras rocas que lo son, pero no han llegado a salir a superficie. Son, por ejemplo, los diques volcánicos, que no son más que los conductos por los que se alimenta de magma una boca eruptiva, una vez se han solidificado.

Bien es cierto que bombas, lapilli, y coladas son también rocas "eruptivas", pues proceden de la erupción en sí, pero no es un término que se use.

Rizando el rizo, existen las rocas magmáticas internas, que no han llegado a salir a superficie y que no conforman una chimenea volcánica. Se les denomina rocas plutónicas y suelen ser intrusiones magmáticas que no llegaron a salir a superficie y se enfriaron confinadas, por lo que la pérdida de temperatura fue muy lenta. Esto favorece la formación de cristales de grandes dimensiones.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias, no hay nada como estar rodeado de mucha gente que sabe de muchas cosas, cada uno de las suyas.
Así se aprende.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Increíble pero cierto:

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...pepusoc_19/Tes

*Científicos de organismos oficiales denuncian la opacidad de los datos de El Hierro*

*El vicepresidente del CSIC admite en una nota interna que hubo  descoordinación en la erupción.- Hay críticas porque los datos de  Islandia son más transparentes que los de la isla canaria*





> *Científicos de organismos oficiales denuncian la opacidad de los datos de El Hierro*
> 
> *El vicepresidente del CSIC admite en una nota interna que hubo  descoordinación en la erupción.- Hay críticas porque los datos de  Islandia son más transparentes que los de la isla canaria*
> 
> 
> Los científicos de organismos oficiales como el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC),  el Instituto Español de Oceanografía (IEO), el Instituto Geológico y  Minero de España (IGME) o la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet)  denunciaron en la reunión de coordinación de Madrid, celebrada el 10 de  noviembre, que ni siquiera ellos tienen acceso a datos oficiales de la  erupción de El Hierro. Así figura en el resumen de la reunión realizado  por Francisco Montero de Espinosa, vicepresidente del CSIC, que ha  enviado a los participantes y al que ha tenido acceso este diario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdaderamente lamentable que en pleno siglo XXI estemos así.

La culpa es de las administraciones, TODAS, que no han tenido narices de centralizar la investigación. CSIC, IGN, IGME, CNIG ¿no son un poco repetitivos? sus campos de actuación se solapan. Hoy en día, y más con la que está cayendo, esto no se puede mantener.

Como científico estoy realmente indignado con la gestión científica que se ha hecho de la crisis. Y como canario, lo estoy de la gestión política y económica.

----------


## perdiguera

Esa dispersión de facultades y competencias que padecemos, no sólo en este caso del episodio del volcán, hace que nuestro rigor, nuestra rapidez de toma de decisiones, nuestra habilidad para resolver los problemas y nuestra burocracia sean, respectivamente, muy bajo, a velocidad de caracol, prácticamente nula y axfisiante.
No solamente se deben de indignar los científicos y los canarios, todos los que tengan un dedo de frente lo deberían hacer.
Claro que esto no se arregla ni en un día ni en cien, ni con unas elecciones ni con cien. Puede que no tenga arreglo pero, yo al menos, me rebelo contra eso.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya cambio que pegó ayer tarde la señal de tremor  :EEK!: 



Y así está ahora mismo... vaya pedazo de amplitud tiene:



¿La pregunta es... y ese cambio tan repentino?  :Confused:  

Ayer por la tarde, hubo un movimiento sísimico de 3.3 al norte, uno más de los cientos sentidos que van ya, pero no creo que tenga mucha relación una cosa con la otra.

----------


## Luján

La emisión de magma no es algo lineal. Sufre pulsos, y éste es uno de ellos.

La razón de esos pulsos no está muy clara, pero puede ser la salida de magma algo más diferenciado, más denso y con mayor cantidad de gases, proveniente de la segunda cámara magmática, la que está produciendo los temblores de la zona norte.

El seismo y la variación en el temor pueden estar relacionados, pero no como causa aquél de ésta.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.cadenaser.com/sociedad/ar...rcsrsoc_15/Tes

*Detectan un nuevo punto de emisión de magma frente a la costa de la isla de El Hierro*

*El gobierno canario asegura que son "descargas súbitas de gases" que ya se han producido otras veces desde el comienzo de la erupción volcánica*

CADENA SER   22-11-2011

Científicos del Instituto Volcanológico de Canarias (INVOLCAN) en colaboración con la Guardia Civil han captado imágenes, en el mar de las Calmas, de un nuevo punto de emisión de magma volcánico procedente de la erupción submarina de la isla de el Hierro. La dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico del gobierno canario (Pevolca) lo ha confirmado en un comunicado, varias horas después de que INVOLCAN colgase en su muro de Facebook una imagen que atestigua un nuevo burbujeo volcánico.


Zona nueva y anterior de burbujeo de gases volcánicos por erupciones submarinas en El Hierro- (INVOLCÁN)

El Pevolca señala que las imágenes muestran "un punto de emisión localizado en la dirección de la fisura en la que se encuentra encajado el cono volcánico", es decir, el punto principal de emisión de magma volcánico desde que se inició la erupción de El Hierro a mediados de octubre. Según la nota de prensa emitida por el organismo, este nuevo 'burbujeo' confirma "la existencia de pulsos o descargas súbitas de gases por la actividad eruptiva submarina al sur de la Restinga que desaparecen posteriormente", pero asegura que son de una gran utilidad para detectar y localizar nuevos focos de emisión o bocas eruptivas.

La nota, con evidente intención tranquilizadora, asegura también que "los puntos de burbujeo intensos ya han aparecido otras veces, tal y como se pudo observar el 4 de noviembre".

----------


## Luján

Cómo me revienta que un organismo público tenga como página de información un perfíl de Facebook.

¿Pero en qué mundo vivimos?

Ni siquiera una página oficial mediocre. Esto me demuestra (por si no lo tenía ya claro) qué tipo de gente hay metida en el INVOLCAN.

Es más, tienes que hacerte amigo para poder verla. Demencial.


En cuanto a la noticia en sí, es lógico que haya salidas de gases e incluso magma fuera del cono principal. Recordemos que es una erupción fisural, no puntual, y que una erupción no afecta sólo a los m² que cubre el cono, sino a toda una zona mucho mayor.

como muestra, una imagen ya subida aquí hace unos días:

----------


## perdiguera

EL HIERRO 
Aumenta la mancha del volcán de Las Calmas en el Hierro por acentuarse la emisión de gases
Se confirma que no hay evidencias de una segunda fuente de tremor 
http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...ion-gases.html

Fotografía facilitada por el Instituto Vulcanológico de Canarias de la mancha originada por el volcán submarino del Mar de las Calmas, tomadas ayer, miércoles, durante un vuelo de reconocimiento en helicóptero
http://www.lavanguardia.com/fotos/20...bullicion.html

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/sociedad/

Se reabren las carreteras y se permite volver a los últimos desalojados

EMILIO DE BENITO - Madrid - 25/11/2011


La normalidad vuelve -de momento- a El Hierro. La estabilidad del fenómeno sísmico-volcánico ha permitido que el Plan de Emergencias Volcánicas de Canarias (Pevolca) dictamine que se pueden suspender las medidas tomadas hasta ahora. Estas afectaban a una decenas de personas del norte, que llevaban desalojadas desde principios de noviembre, y a la reapertura de las carreteras que quedaban cerradas, así como a la posibilidad de usar el túnel de Los Roquillos las 24 horas del día.

El alcalde de La Frontera, David Cabrera, ha man ifestado su satisfacción por la vuelta a la normalidad en la zona.

La única de las medidas que se mantiene es el cierre de las calas de Tacorón y Puerto Naos, ya que mientras siga la erupción submarina no se puede descartar que haya emisiones de gases que se acumulen ahí.

El motivo de la decisión es que el proceso eruptivo del sur sigue su curso sin más novedad que las variables emisiones al mar. Al norte no se esperan sismos de una magnitud superior a 4,5, por lo que el riesgo de desprendimientos no ha aumentado en una zona donde, por otra parte, hay continuamente fenómenos de este tipo por las lluvias, según los vecinos.

El resto de los indicadores se mantienen dentro de lo esperado. Aumentan los niveles de CO2, pero eso es normal porque sigue habiendo emisiones de magma, aunque sea submarino. El tremor se mantiene constante, y la deformación del terreno aumenta algo en el norte. Sin embargo, no hay perspectiva de que se abra una nueva boca volcánica en la zona.

Las medidas del buque Ramón Margalef indican que el cono frente a La Restinga pierde altura, lo que confirma que ha habido derrumbes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/20111128/comunidad...-20111128.html

*El volcán de El Hierro vuelve a escupir*

*Grandes piroclastos humeantes emanan de las aguas del Mar de las Calmas*

M. Á. M. / SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE
Día 28/11/2011


IGN, CSIC
*Uno de los piroclastos que recogieron los científicos*

Parecía que el volcán submarino de La Restinga, en El Hierro, ya no depararía nuevas sorpresas a los habitantes de la isla, habida cuenta de la aparente tranquilidad que había reinado durante los últimos días. Sin embargo, poco después de las ocho de la mañana de ayer, los vecinos de la pequeña localidad costera volvieron a ser testigos de un espectacular fenómeno: de las aguas del Mar de las Calmas emanaron grandes piroclastos, los de mayor tamaño vistos hasta hoy, a consecuencia de un nuevo impulso del volcán. Científicos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) y del Centro Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC), a bordo de una embarcación de Salvamento Marítimo, fueron hasta la zona, de donde regresaron al puerto de La Restinga con muestras del material.


Fuente: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

Ya antes, el sábado, ciudadanos y curiosos avisaron de que el mar volvía a «hervir». No en vano tuvieron lugar dos súbitas expulsiones de magma a la superficie que fueron visibles desde la costa. Además, reaparecieron las columnas de vapor y ceniza que caracterizan a esta fase del proceso, de ahí que los expertos hayan advertido de que la erupción no ha terminado, si bien sigue «estable», lo que hace varias jornadas permitió a las responsables del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico autorizar la reapertura del túnel de Los Roquillos, que une los municipios de Valverde y Frontera, y el regreso de los vecinos de Las Puntas a sus casas.

----------


## Luján

Noticia de ayer:

http://www.emergenciaselhierro.org/i...ipal&Itemid=53




> 29 Noviembre 2011			 			 			
> 
> El Buque Oceanográfico Sarmiento de Gamboa se incorpora a los trabajos de investigación en El Hierro
> 
> ·Realizará un estudio geofísico durante dos días antes de iniciar una campaña científica sobre la plataforma continental ·El INVOLCAN registra un aumento de emisiones difusas de CO2 en el edificio volcánico insular
> El  buque oceanográfico Sarmiento de Gamboa inicia hoy una campaña de  investigación en El Hierro, en el marco del Plan de Protección Civil por  Riesgo Volcánica (PEVOLCA), consistente en el estudio geofísico del  subsuelo marino, tanto al norte de El Golfo como en el área próxima a la  erupción submarina al sur de La Restinga.
> Este  buque, en el que participan el Instituto Geológico y Minero, la Unidad  de Tecnología Marina del CSIC, el Instituto Español de Oceanografía y el  Instituto Hidrográfico de la Marina, realizará medidas de  gravimetría, perfiles sísmicos (refracción y reflexión) y batimetría.
> El  Sarmiento de Gamboa estará en El Hierro durante dos días, antes de  iniciar una campaña de investigación sobre la plataforma continental de  las Islas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, vaya pedrolos...
Menos mal que están huecos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues parece que sigue ahí a lo suyo:



Pero nome deja de rondar por la cabeza, ¿tan profundo está, como para no haber emergido todavía?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pero nome deja de rondar por la cabeza, ¿tan profundo está, como para no haber emergido todavía?


Pues ni idea... pero supongo que puede pasar algo parecido al hacer una montaña de arena, es decir, tu vas echando por encima y se ha extendiendo hacia los lados y entonces tardará una barbaridad hasta que emerja, a uno ser que se ponga a tirar lava como un cosaco, cosa que de momento, no parece que esté ocurriendo.

----------


## Luján

> Pues parece que sigue ahí a lo suyo:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pero nome deja de rondar por la cabeza, ¿tan profundo está, como para no haber emergido todavía?





> Pues ni idea... pero supongo que puede pasar algo parecido al hacer una montaña de arena, es decir, tu vas echando por encima y se ha extendiendo hacia los lados y entonces tardará una barbaridad hasta que emerja, a uno ser que se ponga a tirar lava como un cosaco, cosa que de momento, no parece que esté ocurriendo.


Básicamente es como dice F. Lázaro.

Con cada explosión, aún siendo de tan escasa energía, se derrumba algo del edificio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡¡Vaya bajonazo del tremor que ha pegado esta mañana!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Eso es que alguien ha tapado el agujerillo del volcán con bentonina y cemento y luego ha sellado las juntas con sika para que no se abran  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Parece que se acaba la erupción.

http://www.emergenciaselhierro.org/




> El sábado no se registraron movimientos sísmicos en la isla 
> ·El IGN ha confirmado que es el primer día que se da esta circunstancia desde que se inciara el fenomeno sismo-volcanic
> 
> El  Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) ha confirmado al Plan de Protección  Civil por Riesgo Volcánico que el sábado, 10 de diciembre, no se  registraron sismos en la isla de El Hierro. Es el primer día que ocurre  esta circunstancia desde que el 17 de Julio de 2011 comenzaran los  movimientos en la isla, donde se han localizado ya 11.930 eventos.  Según  el IGN, el nivel de tremor mantuvo pulsos de intensidad variable, cada  5-10 minutos en los ratos más activos, con frecuencias discretas  contenidas entre 1 y 14 Hz y una duración media de los mismos en torno a  los dos minutos. En  cuanto a los estudios de la deformación del terreno, durante esa  jornada  las estaciones de control de deformación mostraron el mismo  patrón de los últimos días, siguiendo las mismas tendencias de  estabilidad o deflación en la componente vertical y estabilidad en las  horizontales. Respecto  a la mancha, el IGN informa que se apreció claramente una mancha de  color verde, con una cabecera de color marrón. También se observó  burbujeo, pero no se apreció material en la zona de emisión.



La gráfica de forma de onda presenta unos altibajos, posiblemente representativos de los últimos estertores del volcán, agotada ya la reserva de magma en las dos cámaras magmáticas bajo la isla.

Lástima. Me hubiera gustado verlo. Pero por otro lado, al fin los residentes de La Restinga podrán volver pronto a su actividad normal anterior al volcán.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, pues a hacernos viejos, hasta la siguiente...

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://elhierrodigital.es/deportes/l...15-a-20-metros



* Se trata de un proceso habitual en la formación de los conos volcánicos con reajustes que equilibran la estructura volcánica
 El buque oceanográfico Sarmiento de Gamboa captura una nueva imagen acústica en la zona de la erupción*

La Unidad de Tecnología Marina del CSIC ha informado a la dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico (PEVOLCA) que según el reconocimiento barimétrico realizado por el buque oceanográfico Sarmiento de Gamboa la zona más superficial del cono volcánico en la isla de El Hierro ha experimentado un pequeño descenso del orden de 15 a 20 metros. Este proceso, indican, es habitual en la formación de los conos volcánicos, que experimentan un crecimiento rápido y también una serie de reajustes que reequilibran la estructura volcánica.

Además, la Unidad de Tecnología Marina del CSIC ha proporcionado a la dirección del PEVOLCA una imagen acústica obtenida ayer con una de las ecosondas del Sarmiento de Gamboa que muestra lo que ocurría, en el momento de la captura de la imagen, en la zona de la erupción.

En la imagen, comparable con una ecografía, el perfil blanco corresponde al relieve y topografía en la zona del volcán, mientras que los tonos anaranjados reflejan el material que expulsa el volcán.

Asimismo, en el momento en el que se realizó la medida, la emisión del volcán alcanzaba la superficie. Parte de los materiales que quedaban en suspensión en la zona más superficial corresponden al color marrón de la mancha que se observa en la superficie. Por su parte, el material, de color naranja, va cayendo desde la superficie sobre los flancos del volcán y por toda la zona de la erupción.
Tremor y sismicidad

Por otro lado, el Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) ha confirmado a la dirección del PEVOLCA que en el día se ayer la señal del tremor se mantuvo en los mismos valores medios de los días anteriores aunque presentando mayor variabilidad de largo periodo durante el día, sin pulsos.

En cuanto a los terremotos, hay que destacar que en la jornada de ayer se registraron dos movimientos sísmicos con una magnitud de 1.6 grados, ninguno de ellos sentido por la población. El primero, a las 2:16 horas se localizó en la zona de El Golfo a 16 kilómetros de profundidad, mientras que el segundo se registró a las 4:09 horas, al Suroeste de El Pinar y a una profundidad de 15 kilómetros.

En total, desde el 19 de julio se han localizado 11.934 eventos en la isla de El Hierro.

*Deformaciones*

Las estaciones de control de la deformación mantuvieron un patrón estable en las componenetes horizontales y una tendencia hacia la estabilidad en las verticales en toda la Isla.

Por lo que se refiere a la mancha, durante la mañana de ayer se apreciaba la mancha de color verdoso extendiéndose hacia el Sur y sin cabecera. Durante la tarde se observó burbujeo en la zona del centro emisor y mancha a su alrededor extendiéndose hacia al Sureste.

Además, en el informe del vuelo de la misión SASEMAR 103 realizado en la tarde de ayer, se señala la detección de un foco bien definido y circular en el área de emisión sin observar material ni vapor de agua en superficie. El sensor IR detectó una anomalía de 2,2ºC en la zona de emisión respecto al mar de fondo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.diarioelhierro.es/t26496/...d=&rf3=1&rf3=1

ESPECIAL CRISIS SÍSMICA - 6/1/2012 (16:20 horas) 


El volcán submarino de El Hierro continúa arrojando material magmático a la superficie del Mar de las Calmas. Esta mañana científicos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) han confirmado a la dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico (Pevolca), que desde la costa eran apreciables numerosos fragmentos de lava, confirmando la incesante actividad del volcán.

DIARIOELHIERRO.ES, redacción (6/1/2012. 16:20 horas)

El volcán submarino de El Hierro continúa arrojando material magmático a la superficie del Mar de las Calmas. Esta mañana científicos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) han confirmado a la dirección del Plan de Protección Civil por Riesgo Volcánico (Pevolca), que desde la costa eran apreciables numerosos fragmentos de lava, confirmando la incesante actividad del volcán.

En los próximos días miembros del IGN, con la colaboración de Salvamento Marítimo, intentarán recoger algunas muestras que serán analizadas para continuar con el estudio de esta erupción que pronto cumplirá tres meses de actividad.

Durante el día de ayer, 5 de enero, la señal del tremor registrada por las estaciones sísmicas de la red de vigilancia del IGN tuvo una débil disminución hasta alcanzar un valor mínimo sobre las 2:30 horas, que se prolongó hasta las 4:30 horas. En este momento dio comienzo un paulatino incremento hasta que a las 8:00 horas recuperó el valor del comienzo del día, manteniéndolo prácticamente durante las horas restantes.

La sismicidad es prácticamente nula y sólo se localizó a las 00:02 horas un movimiento en el Mar de las Calmas, con magnitud 1.8 en la escala de Richter y a una profundidad de 13 kilómetros, que no fue sentido por la población.

En total, desde el día 19 de Julio de 2011 se han localizado 11.962 eventos.

*DEFORMACIÓN*

Las estaciones de control de deformación muestran en general un patrón de estabilidad en las componentes horizontales y verticales. En las estaciones de El Golfo se observa un ligero desplazamiento al sur y en las situadas al sur de la isla, una tendencia vertical de deflación.

*MANCHA*

En las primeras horas del día ha sido muy visible la cabecera de color claro, con un área central de burbujeo, rodeada de una extensa zona de color marrón por el contenido de material fino en suspensión. No se apreciaron fragmentos de lava en superficie. Debido a las condiciones del mar y viento, durante el resto del día no se apreció la zona anómala.

----------


## REEGE

Pués el 2012 empieza entonces con movimientos en la zona, no?? Me parece a mi que tenemos erupción para rato...jejeje

----------


## Luján

Ahora mismo se puede ver en la webcam en directo (http://www.elhierroendirecto.com/) el vapor que produce la erupción.

La actividad sísmica sigue, pero de mucho menor intensidad y cantidad, al igual que el tremor volcánico, apenas perceptible.

Parece que le han puesto pilas Duracell!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

El cono de la erupción está ya a solo 130 metros de la superficie
Ahora estamos solos y no hay turistas, explica una vecina

    Una economía hundida por la erupción
    "El volcán fue una lotería pero al revés"

Pedro Murillo Santa Cruz de Tenerife 19 ENE 2012 - 21:06 CET
http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...92_267319.html

Han transcurrido 100 días desde que la columna de magma aflorara a la superficie del Mar de las Calmas en la isla de El Hierro y las consecuencias económicas de la erupción crecen día a día. Ahora estamos solos y no hay turistas, explica una vecina de El Golfo. El cabildo intenta promocionar la isla como destino turístico seguro, atractivo y solidario. Sin embargo, hasta ahora el intento por atraer visitantes ha sido estéril.

Desde el pasado 10 de octubre, el volcán ha expulsado unos 145 millones de metros cúbicos de lava bajo el agua. Según el estudio realizado por el Instituto Español de Oceanografía, el cono volcánico está a solo 130 metros de la superficie y el material expulsado cae ladera abajo hasta más de 2.000 metros de profundidad.

La erupción permanece activa pero estacionaria. Las primeras fases fueron muy intensas y fueron disminuyendo paulatinamente, pero la erupción continúa, de hecho, hay una emisión de grandes piroclastos a la superficie y aparecen multitud de fragmentos de lava con emisiones de vapor muy fuerte, explica Carmen López portavoz del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN). No hay forma de saber cuánto tiempo durará el fenómeno ya que, por casos similares acaecidos en otras zonas del planeta como Japón, puede durar meses o incluso años. Ahora no tenemos ningún patrón de observación que nos diga que la erupción vaya a terminar. La sismicidad está estacionaria y es pequeña, pero la señal de tremor es constante. Realmente, no podemos valorar una fecha de finalización, añade López.

La Restinga, al sur de la isla, sobrevive gracias a las ayudas

Mientras la erupción sigue su curso, los 10.000 habitantes de El Hierro intentan levantar una economía maltrecha. El turismo ha bajado un 70% mientras muchos comerciantes han decidido cerrar sus negocios ante la escasa afluencia de visitantes. Lo del volcán se intentó televisar para todo el mundo y nos hizo mucho daño. Ahora la situación es penosa, triste y desesperada, porque nunca habíamos vivido una situación así, explicó Herminio Castañera, empresario hotelero.

El sector de la restauración y los alojamientos, principalmente casas rurales, están cerrados por la ausencia de turistas. Da igual que le digamos a la gente que el volcán no es peligroso, los turistas no vienen porque tienen miedo, explica una vecina de La Frontera. Las consecuencias económicas provocadas por la erupción submarina han obligado a declarar en emergencia social a los tres municipios que componen la isla (La Frontera, Valverde y El Pinar) y muchos vecinos han decidido emigrar a otras islas.

El Parador de Turismo llegó a presentar un plan de despidos que paralizó el ministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, el canario José Manuel Soria.

Otro de los sectores afectados es el de la pesca. La flota pesquera herreña permanece inmovilizada en el puerto de La Estaca. La Restinga, frente al volcán y que tradicionalmente ha vivido de la pesca y el submarinismo, sobrevive gracias a las ayudas públicas. Las altas concentraciones de azufre y dióxido de carbono en las aguas han mermado la población de peces y prácticamente exterminado una zona declarada como reserva marina. Mientras el volcán sigue su curso, la economía de El Hierro se hunde cada vez más.

----------


## sergi1907

La isla vive un nuevo proceso de reactivación volcánica.

Casi cuatro meses después de que el volcán de El Hierro entrara en erupción en el mar de Las Calmas, a dos kilómetros de la costa de La Restinga y aún activo, la isla canaria vive un nuevo proceso de reactivación volcánica que podría terminar con un nuevo foco eruptivo. Así lo constata el experto en vulcanismo y científico del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) Ramón Ortiz, quien asegura que desde mediados de enero la evolución de los seísmos no se ajusta a un "modelo de relajación" del sistema, sino a una reactivación, que va al alza.



Ramón Ortiz rechaza de plano la teoría de los técnicos del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN) que achacan los seísmos a un reajuste tectónico tras la erupción. "Hasta navidades, la sismicidad, que bajó mucho, se ajustó a un modelo de relajación y supusimos que el proceso podría estar terminando. Sin embargo, desde hace tres semanas los sismos han comenzado a crecer. Ya no se ajusta a un modelo de relajación, sino que se está reactivando y sigue la misma pauta que en julio cuando se inició el proceso volcánico", asegura este experto en métodos de pronóstico de erupciones. Y los datos van en esta línea. Cada día, desde mediados del pasado enero, se están registrando entre 11 y 15 seísmos diarios, con magnitudes que oscilan entre los 0,6 y los 3,2 grados en la escala de Richter, tanto en el norte como en el sur de la isla. Desde el fin de semana al menos se ha sentido uno cada día. Además, la deformación de la isla de El Hierro continúa siendo elevada, de cinco milímetros. Y la emisión de gases ha vuelto a crecer. "Está claro que la fiesta continúa", señala Ortiz.

A su juicio, la isla del Meridiano se encuentra actualmente en una tercera fase del proceso volcánico. Y es que para Ortiz, en El Hierro se han producido ya dos erupciones desde que comenzara el fenómeno el 17 de julio. Una es en La Restinga, que comenzó en julio y concluyó el 10 de octubre con la apertura de una boca eruptiva en el mar de las Calmas, y que aún está activa pero que previsiblemente cesará su actividad en los próximos días; y otra, en el norte, en el mar, a 3.000 kilómetros de profundidad y de la que sólo se tiene constancia por las señales que registró el sistema. Este segundo ciclo, según este científico, comenzó en octubre cuando comenzó de nuevo a registrarse sismos de gran magnitud y culminó entre el 4 y el 11 de noviembre con otra boca eruptiva y con salida de poco material por la presión del agua. "Ahora estamos en un tercer ciclo, que puede que no llegue a nada o que culmine en otra erupción, que puede que sea en tierra o en el mar y que tampoco veamos", explica.

En Canarias, existen casos documentados de otras erupciones en fases, como por ejemplo la de Timanfaya en Lanzarote (en 1730), que duró seis años con distintas pausas y varios focos de emisión. Igualmente, en Tenerife hay constancia de tres erupciones en un mismo año.

Para Ortiz, la duración del proceso depende de la cantidad de magma que esté tratando de subir a la superficie y que, en el caso de El Hierro, es muy elevada. El CSIC calcula que bajo la isla había un kilómetro cúbico casi 500 kilos de piedra por cada habitante del planeta de magma, que puede haberse reducido hasta los 800 millones de metros cúbicos gracias a la salida de material por la boca de La Restinga. "No tiene por qué salir todo, pero está claro que lo que aquí hay es una gran intrusión de magma que, desde luego, no se pasea 30 kilómetros de norte a sur para salir por un pequeño foco en La Restinga", señala este experto.

El proceso volcánico de El Hierro no hay que verlo de forma aislada, sino interrelacionado a una serie de cambios de condición que se han producido en la dorsal atlántica y que originan mayor actividad en la zona del Atlántico, tanto en volcanes como en terremotos. La dorsal, que va desde el polo Norte hasta el meridiano 55 Sur, donde se une con la placa Antártica, ha entrado en una "fase de descompresión" que permite una mayor salida de lava y más movimientos de placa. Fruto de ello son las repetidas erupciones que se están registrando en Islandia (hasta dos o tres en un año), así como el repunte de la actividad sísmica en el sur de la Península (terremoto de Lorca), el norte de África, las islas Azores, e incluso en la Costa Este de Estados Unidos, además de la actividad volcánica en el oeste africano.

Según explica Ortiz, fue en el año 2000 cuando el CSIC se dio cuenta de que "algo había cambiado" en la zona de Canarias. Entonces se registró una actividad anómala en el interior de la isla de Tenerife que fue objeto de diversos proyectos de investigación y a la que siguió, en el 2004, la crisis sísmica del Teide, que, según señala Ortiz, "afortunadamente no culminó en erupción". "Todo está en el mismo contexto. Por ejemplo, cuando comenzó el proceso volcánico de El Hierro desapareció la sismicidad en el resto de Canarias. El foco más activo entre Tenerife y Gran Canaria desapareció. ¿Y qué ocurrió entonces? Pues que se produjo un terremoto en la costa atlántica de Estados Unidos y justo al día siguiente, hubo un seísmo sentido en Gran Canaria. Y al día siguiente, se inicia de nuevo la actividad entre Gran Canaria y Tenerife", explica.

Según recuerda, la última vez que la dorsal atlántica entró en "descompresión" y, por tanto, registró mayor actividad, fue en el siglo XVIII. Entonces entró en erupción el volcán Laki, en Islandia, en 1783, detonante de la Revolución Francesa. Sus cenizas acabaron con todos los cultivos, lo que provocó una hambruna que dio lugar a las revueltas sociales.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/vida/201...-erupcion.html

----------


## Luján

Sólo un par de apuntes.

No son 3000 Kilómetros de profundidad. Ahí el periodista se ha colado un poco. O 3000m o 3Km.

Lo  de Tenerife de 2004 no fue ni crisis ni leches en vinagre. Fueron los  deseos de hacerse famoso y conseguir subvenciones de un señor mal  llamado científico al, supuestamente, predecir una erupción del Teide  con un rango de error de minutos. Dio fecha y casi hora. Tan sólo  basádose en unos gases supuestamente magmáticos que captó en una galería  de las tantas que hay en el Norte de Tenerife. Eso sí, no se dio cuenta  de que allí iban a parar los desperidicos de una quesería que se  encuentra sobre dicha galería, y tampoco tuvo en cuenta, por ejemplo,  que no hubo deformación previa del terreno ni crisis sísmica.

Eso  sí. Consiguió sus subvenciones, y también que los viejos del lugar  durmieran con la ropa puesta por si acaso, que el turismo ese año  abandonara la isla y que en los supermercados cundiera el pánico. Me  acuerdo como si fuera ayer.

----------


## REEGE

Ya mismo tenemos otro temporadita en el hierro de noticias... y nosotros aquí que las contaremos!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola Foreros.

Tengo un amigo que es sismólogo, y me ha comunicado que desde el pasado fin de semana, se han registrado unos cuantos terremotos, creo que me ha dicho 20 o 40 y algunos han pasado de 2º, incluso uno ha sido de 2,9º. El último ha sido de 1,9º. Todas las cifras anteriores son grados en la escala de Richter.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Hola Foreros.
> 
> Tengo un amigo que es sismólogo, y me ha comunicado que desde el pasado fin de semana, se han registrado unos cuantos terremotos, creo que me ha dicho 20 o 40 y algunos han pasado de 2º, incluso uno ha sido de 2,9º. El último ha sido de 1,9º. Todas las cifras anteriores son grados en la escala de Richter.
> 
> Saludos


Pues vamos a ver si el IGN sigue con la web dedicada al volcán en activo.

EDIT:

Lo está. 27 seísmos desde el 2/6 hasta ahora. El último hoy mismo a las ~12:45. El de las 13:58, es que casi ni se registró en el sismógrafo.
http://www.ign.es/ign/resources/volc...ia/HIERRO.html


De todos modos, nada de qué preocuparse. Ahora que ya no sube magma, la isla tiene que desincharse y enfriarse, y ambos procesos generan seísmos. Para nada significan una nueva erupción.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Empiezan de nuevo los seísmos en el Hierro, 200 miniterremotos en 24h. ¿Podríamos hablar de una nueva erupción?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Empiezan de nuevo los seísmos en el Hierro, 200 miniterremotos en 24h. ¿Podríamos hablar de una nueva erupción?


Sin duda, ese enjambre es bastante sospechoso, además ha sido de repente y con terremotos apreciables, de cerca de 4º en la escala de magnitud de momento y sentidos en superficie con grado III.

Además, viendo la gráfica ahora mismo de la señal sísmica en el Hierro, aparte de los terremotos, desde las 17:00 hora local, parece se aprecia una ligera señal de tremor que parece ir en disminución ahora mismo, lo cual indica que el magma por debajo se está moviendo, aunque supongo que todavía es pronto para poder decir si puede haber una nueva erupción.

----------


## Luján

Aún es muy pronto para poder decir que hay volcanismo activo. Recordemos que la crisis sísmica duró meses antes de comenzar a manar el magma.

A ver si tengo un minuto y le echo un ojo a la web del IGN.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...13_150408.html

Fuente: El pais

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, entre los seísmos, y la deformación que ha sido medida y confirmada, queda claro que debajo de la isla el magma se está moviendo, pero de ahí, a afirmar como afirma ese artículo que el volcán vuelve a reactivarse, hay tres pueblos de diferencia... más que nada, porque o mucho me equivoco, o sólo con los datos de los seísmos y la deformación del terreno, es imposible predecir si hay nueva erupción o no, y si es en el mismo sitio o no, al igual que tampoco pueden saber si esa posible erupción, podría ser submarina o en tierra.

Así que ese titular que le ha dado el periódico a esa noticia, a día de hoy... como que "no ha lugar".

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, de momento la situación se mantiene estable. No hay señal de tremor, la deformación superficial sigue aumentando a valores más rápidos que en 2011, los seísmos de baja intensidad continúan, aunque de vez en cuando, como por ejemplo ayer a las 22:45 aproximadamente hora local, ha habido un talegazo de 3.6 que ha debido dejarse sentir ampliamente en toda la isla.

Por todo ello, el PEVOLCA sigue activado con nivel amarillo en el mar de Las Calmas, La Dehesa y El Verodal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desde las 21.40 horas de ayer hasta las 03.00 horas de hoy, la sismicidad se ha acelerado registrando un fuerte episodio de sismos de notable magnitud, registrándose dos talegazos de 4.4 y 4.2 al SW de Frontera, y decenas superiores a 3.

En la gráfica adjunta de la señal de la isla del Hierro se puede ver claramente el talegazo de 4.2, sin embargo por el momento no se resgistra señal de tremor. La deformación se estabiliza en 7 cm en componente vertical y 9 en componente horizontal.

Según el Centro Sismológico Euro-Mediterráneo, en 9 días ha habido 389 terremotos de más de M2.5, 78 de M3 y 2 de M4...



Fuentes:

- http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1528512/0/
- http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/...Canary-Islands
- http://www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/volca...sAnteriores.do

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que el antiguo meridiano 0 está en el ojo del huracán.

----------


## Madrugaor

Junto al meridiano 0 hay un par de volcanes inactivos. La Isla del Hierro si por algo se caracteriza es por su origen volcánico, así que no es de extrañar lo que pasa actualmente y que la erupción submarina de la Restinga no haya evacuado todavía la presión del magma. Eso no quita de que el turismo se asuste sin mayor motivo, primero porque entrar y salir de la isla es fácil; segundo porque el movimiento magmático está ocurriendo bajo el mar; tercero, porque asistir en directo a un fenómeno de éstas caractericticas es un gran motivo para visitar el Hierro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otra vez hay una buena ristra de terremotos en la isla del Hierro... hoy ya van 90 según la web del AVCAN, la mayoría de ellos al W-NW de El Pinar bajo el mar.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

EFE La directora en Canarias del Instituto Geográfico Nacional (IGN), María José Blanco, ha informado este domingo de que la erupción de El Hierro se ha vuelto a reactivar de forma similar a como sucedió al pasado mes de julio aunque con una aceleración menor.



Blanco ha indicado que se trata de un pico de actividad, continuación del proceso volcánico que dio comienzo en julio de 2011, que, aunque terminó en una erupción submarina que se dio por finalizada, no ha concluido.



La responsable del IGN en Canarias ha detallado que en esta ocasión no se espera que los movimientos sísmicos que se registren, localizados a profundidades de unos 20 kilómetros, superen magnitudes de 3.2 grados en la escala de Ritcher.



Asimismo, ha explicado que los sismos que se han producido en las últimas horas están emigrando hacia el sur de la isla, dentro del término municipal de El Pinar.



La experta no ha sabido precisar durante cuánto tiempo durará esta nueva reactivación, si bien ha comentado que seguirán produciéndose durante un tiempo picos de actividad como éste.



El IGN ha registrado en los últimos tres días más de 330 movimientos sísmicos, 201 de ellos de una magnitud entre 2 y 3 en la escala de Ritcher y ninguno de ellos superior a 3.



Por el momento, el mayor registrado ha sido de 3.2, sentido este sábado por la población de la isla sobre las 13.15 horas en el municipio de El Pinar, según los datos de la página web del IGN.


Fuente: LaOpinion.es

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues mucha lava no debe estar saliendo precisamente, porque ahora mismo la señal de la isla de El Hierro es una línea pura inmaculada, vamos que tremor lo que se dice tremor no es que haya mucho...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Otra vez está El Hierro que arde... lo que me ha llamado la atención es el desplazamiento hacia el este de la isla de 11 cm. 

Entiendo la deformación del terreno por efecto de la presión del magma, pero que la isla se desplace... eso sí que no logro entenderlo  :Confused:

----------


## Varanya

*El Hierro, en alerta sísmica amarilla por un aumento del número de terremotos*

_Hoy (31-03-13) ha habido al menos tres sismos que se han notado en el territorio_








> Otro terremoto de magnitud 4,6 ha sacudido la isla de El Hierro a las 10.59 hora local (una más en la Península). Inicialmente, el Instituto Geográfico Nacional lo catalogó como de 4,9, lo que lo convertía en  el mayor de los que se han sentido en la isla desde que comenzó la crisis volcánico-sísmica en julio de 2011. Aun así, hoy van al menos tres terremotos sentidos (de 4,6, 4,5 y 3,6).
> 
> El centro del movimiento se encuentra al oeste de la isla, que es donde se han producido la mayoría de los terremotos del repunte de actividad que comenzó a mediados de marzo. Esta oleada alcanzó su día de más actividad hasta la fecha- el 25 de marzo, con 232 terremotos. En verdad, la tierra no ha dejado de temblar desde que empezó el proceso hace dos años, pero la inmensa mayoría de los movimientos eran pequeños y no han sido notados por la población. Lo normal, para que esto ocurra, teniendo en cuenta que el foco está en alta mar y a unos 20 kilómetros de profundidad y que está a una distancia de entre 12 o 15 kilómetros de la costa, es que el seísmo tenga que ser de más de magnitud superior a 3 para que se noten.
> 
> El aumento de actividad llevó a la Consejería de Seguridad del archipiélago a activar el plan de protección antes riesgo volcánico (Pevolca) en fase de pre-emergencia el 27 de marzo. Desde entonces el otro indicador, el semáforo sísmico, está en amarillo. Según la web de la consejería, esto significa que hay que prepararse ante una evolución desfavorable del fenómeno, y lo más importante es estar atentos a los mensajes oficiales de prevención y autoprotección que serán específicos para las zonas de riesgo.
> 
> El plan de protección civil supone de momento el corte de alguna carreta menor (HI 50 entre el Cruce de La Tabla y Sabinosa y la carretera de acceso a la Playa La Madera, del Pozo de la Salud hasta la confluencia con la HI 503) por riesgo de desprendimientos, y, más importante, el del carril más cercano a la montaña de la autovía que une a la capital de la isla, Valverde, con la ciudad más importante económicamente, La Frontera, al norte de la isla. Ambas localidades están unidas por una carretera que permite llegar de una a otra en unos 20 minutos gracias a un túnel que atraviesa la montaña. Hace dos años, el cierre del túnel ante el riesgo de desprendimientos supuso un gran quebranto, porque la ruta alternativa es por medio de una carretera de montaña por el centro de la isla, que podía triplicar el tiempo del trayecto.
> 
> En cambio, los movimientos no han supuesto que se haya reactivado el foco volcánico de La Restinga, al sur de la isla. Esta localidad fue la más afectada por el inicio del fenómeno, ya que al abrirse bocas submarinas se cerró el puerto, lo que dejó a la población sin actividad. La Restinga es un enclave que depende del Ayuntamiento de El Pinar, en el interior de la isla, y que vive de la pesca y los clubes de buceo. La población fue desalojada un par de veces ante el riesgo de que los gases de las emisiones submarinas llegasen a tierra firme.
> ...

----------


## Luján

Tengo que dedicarle más tiempo para ver qué es lo que pasa y el porqué del desplazamiento, pero no es tanta locura.

----------

